# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Amalgamentfernung unter Dreifachschutz

## Boaso

Hallo,  

auf der Suche in Internet nach Informationen ber Zahnmedizin, bin ich hier auf dieses Forum gestoen.

Weil ich durch das ungeschtzte Herausbohren von Amalgamfllungen sehr krank wurde, mchte ich auf diesem Wege meine Erfahrungen an angehende Zahnmediziner weitergeben, damit nicht noch mehr Menschen solche schlimmen Erfahrungen machen mssen.
Es gibt eine Menge Menschen, denen es ebenso ergangen ist wir mir.

Es interessiert mich besonders, ob whrend des Studiums solche Vorsichtsmanahmen vermittelt werden.

Ich hoffe auf reges Interesse an diesem Thema.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es endlich an der Zeit, dass hier in der Zahnmedizin ein Umdenken stattfindet.

http://www.amalgam-info.ch/Amarisk5.pdf


Gre von Boaso

----------


## aisha20

darf man fragen, was fr eine krankheit du bekommen hast?
also ich hab was anderes gelernt..

----------


## mc300

Und tglich grt das Murmeltier...   :Wand:

----------


## hennessy

na ja, man soll halt die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Ohne das Risisko jetzt runter zu spielen, mchte ich mal behaupten:
Wenn Amalgam soooooo gefhrlich wre, gbs schon lange keine Zahnrzte mehr. Allerdings sollte man schon ein paar Regeln beim Umgang mit Amalgam beherzigen oder eben Alternativen benutzen.

----------


## Boaso

Ich bin eigentlich sehr ber die flapsige Art von Angehenden Medizinern erschrocken.
Ich wurde durch Amalgam sehr krank und kann nicht verstehen, dass hier ohne sich zu informieren, so leichtfertig solche Aussagen gemacht werden.

Ob und wie sehr jemand krank wird hngt von vielen Faktoren ab, wie genetische Disposition, individuelles Entgiftungssystem, wie GST, Cytochrome usw.

Wenn angehende Zahnmediziner ihren hippokratischen Eid ernst nehmen wollen, sollten Sie sich einmal bei Amalgamselbsthilfegruppen erkunden, was Menschen durch Amalgam erleiden mssen.

Ich mchte gerne auf die Frage von aisha20 eingehen und einige meiner schlimmsten Beschwerden schildern.
Vielleicht ist hier doch mancher bereit etwas mehr darber nachzudenken.

Nachdem mir ungeschtzt (ohne Dreifachschutz) Amalgam in mehrer Zhnen entfernt wurde, ging es mir nach kurzer Zeit gesundheitlich immer schlechter.
Ich hatte mir da ber Amalgam nie Gedanken gemacht und wurde von meinem Zahnarzt auch nicht auf die Gefahren aufmerksam gemacht, deshalb habe ich auch lange Zeit keinen Zusammenhang mit meinen Beschwerden darin gesehen.
Spter konnte ich anhand meiner Terminplaner sehen, dass meine rzte-Odyssee nach diesem Zahnarztbesuch begonnen hatte.

Ab da litt ich stndig unter unerklrlichem Schwindel,
hatte einen benebelten Kopf, so als htte ich einen Schleier vor Augen,
ich hatte schwere Beine und das Gefhl einen Zentner zustzlich mit mir herumzutragen,
ich war stndige mde,
immer mehr fingen meine Gelenke und Muskeln an zu schmerzen,
pltzlich hatte ich dauernd Infekte und Halsschmerzen, sowie Blaseninfekte.

Obwohl ich die Jahre vorher nur in Ausnahmefllen in Arztpraxen vorstellig wurde, war ich jetzt bei Fachrzten Dauergast.
Meine Werte waren immer unauffllig und mit der Zeit kam immer hufiger die Aussage psychosomatische Beschwerden.
Nachdem ich mich schon ca. 2 Jahre so dahingeschleppt hatte, mich immer mehr zurckzog, weil ich an Aktivitten, die vorher mglich waren nicht mehr teilnehmen konnte folge eine weiterer Zahnarztbesuch mit nochmaligem Entfernen von Amalgamfllungen.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ginge es mit meiner Gesundheit eigentlich nur noch Berg ab.
Pltzlich bekam ich unerklrliche Zitteranflle, Panikattacken, Hautausschlge, Herzrasen, Bluthochdruck und heftigste Darmprobleme.
Manche Tage konnte ich mich mich nicht mehr auf den Beinen halten und musste im Bett bleiben.
Auch geistig baute ich immer mehr ab. Ich hatte festgestellt, dass ich mir pltzlich keine Telefonnummern mehr merken konnte, und es mich ungeheuer anstrengte bei meinen Kindern nach den Hausaufgaben zu schauen.
Inzwischen hatte ich mich vllig verndert und war nur noch ein verzweifelter Mensch.
In den Beinen hatte ich inzwischen neurologische Beschwerden, in den Fen waren fast stndig taub.
Obwohl ich von Arzt und Arzt ging, konnte man nicht herausfinden woher all diese Beschwerden kamen, obwohl ich nur noch ein Schatten meiner selbst war.
Da der Druck und die Benommenheit im Kopf immer mehr zunahmen hatte ich immer mehr das Gefhl, es muss irgendwie von Kopfbereich ausgehen.
Ich war dann auch mehrmals bei meinem Zahnarzt, weil mir immer wieder mal die Mundschleimhaut aufschwoll und der Kiefer schmerzte, aber angeblich war immer alles bestens.
Mit der Zeit wurden meine Kieferschmerzen immer schlimmer, endlich wechselte ich den Zahnarzt. Man ist ja so dumm und einfltig und will nicht einfach den Zahnarzt wechseln, wenn man dort schon mindestens 15 Jahre Patient war.
Durch Zufall hatte ich von einem ganzheitlichen Zahnarzt erfahren, der sehr gelobt wurde. 
Er war der erste Arzt, der sich alle meine Beschwerden anhrte und aufschrieb. Nach eingehender Untersuchung sagte er mir dann, dass ich wahrscheinlich eine ersthafte Amalgambelastung htte.
Nachdem mir 5 Zhne gezogen wurden und mein Kiefer mehrmals ausgefrst wurde, habe ich trotz dem Verlust meiner Zhne vor Freude geweint, weil ich das erste mal seit vielen Jahren wieder klar sehen konnte und einen klaren Kopf hatte. 
Eine Schwermetallanalyse ergab ber 1000 Mikrogramm Quecksilber in meinen Kieferknochen. Dieser Zahnarzt veranlasste einen DMPS Test, wo ebenfalls hohe Ausscheidungen an Quecksilber zum Vorschein kamen.

Inzwischen wurde ich von einen Umweltmediziner untersucht, und es wurden endlich einmal die richtigen Untersuchungen veranlasst und nun kam zum Vorschein, dass viele Blutwerte eben doch nicht stimmten, die vorher nie untersucht wurden.

Alles in allem htte ich mir eine jahrelange rzteodyssee und viel Leid ersparen knnen, wenn manche rzte fhig gewesen wren etwas ber ihren Tellerrand hinauszusehen.
Wre ich nicht an diesen Zahnarzt geraten, wre ich jmmerlich zugrunde gegangen.
Nachdem ich mich jetzt eingehend ber Amalgam informiert habe, ist es mir unverstndlich, warum ein so hochgiftiges Material, dass mit einem Totenkopf versehen ist und als das giftigste nichtradioaktivste Metall gilt, in Zhne gestopft wird.

Vor allem interessiert mich, ob Studenten im Studium Dinge auch kritisch hinterfragen oder nur einfach auswendig lernen was ihnen vorgegeben wird.

Ich habe viele Menschen kennengelernt, die ebenfalls durch Amalgam sehr krank wurden und vermute, dass die Dunkelziffer sehr hoch ist, weil kranke Menschen nicht in diese Richtung untersucht werden.

Gru
Boaso

----------


## mc300

Ihre eine Studie ist wie ich gesehen habe ungefhr die einzige Studie weltweit die zu diesem Ergebnis kam in den letzten Jahren. Der Freiburger Herr Mutter scheint ja eine Art Messias oder Guru in der Amalgam-"Aufklrungs"-Szene zu sein. Jedenfalls ist der Evidenzgrad seiner Forschung maximal IV wrde ich sagen: einzelne Expertenmeinung. Dagegen ist der folgende Bericht der SCENHIR (Europische Union) als Metastudie im Range von Evidenzgrad IIa oder Ia anzusiedeln. Und sie ist vor allem nicht die einzige Studie in den letzten 10 Jahren mit diesem Ergebnis, sondern eine von sehr vielen.
Die EU Kommission hat nach den Berichten der SCENHIR und der SCHER wiederum festgestellt, da Amalgam Unbedenklich ist. Im Gegenteil ist Amalgam sogar viel besser erforscht als die modernen Materialien wie zB Komposit wo groe longitudinale Studien fehlen schon weil die Materialien so jung sind.
Daran werde ich mich halten und nicht an den Einzelmeinungen irgendwelcher selbsternannter "Experten" - das kommt dann auch vor Gericht besser an...  :hmmm...: 

Zitat SCENHIR Bericht:




> Safety of dental amalgams
> The Scientific Committee on Emerging and Newly Identified Health Risks (SCENIHR) adopted a report on the safety of dental amalgams and alternative dental restoration materials for patients and users. 
> SCENIHR concluded that dental amalgams are an effective restorative material and may be considered the material of choice for some restorations. While some local adverse effects are seen, the incidence is low and usually readily managed. The current use of dental amalgams does not pose a risk to health apart from allergic reactions. The main exposure to mercury in individuals with amalgam restorations occurs during the placement or removal of fillings. *There is no clinical justification for removing clinically satisfactory amalgam restorations, except in patients allergic to amalgam constituents. The mercury released during placement and removal also results in exposure of the dental personnel.* However, this may be minimized by the use of appropriate clinical techniques. 
> According to SCENIHR, alternative materials are not without clinical limitations and toxicological hazards. Allergies to some of these substances have been reported, both in patients and in dental personnel. Available scientific data concerning exposure to these substances are limited. The use of these substances has revealed little evidence of clinically significant adverse events.


Quelle: 
http://ec.europa.eu/dgs/health_consu....cfm?al_id=732

Ihr persnlicher Leidensweg tut mir leid, aber ein Zahnarzt der Ihnen den Unterkiefer ausfrst wegen ein paar Amalgamfllungen sollte meiner Meinung nach seine Approbation verlieren falls er nicht sowieso schon auf Malta oder in Rumnien praktiziert...
Hat Ihre "rzteodyssee" denn auch einen guten Psychotherapeuten beinhaltet? Psychosomatische Leiden sind sehr ernstzunehmen und nicht weniger "echt" als physische Schmerzen. Und vor allem ebensogut zu behandeln - nur eben nicht vom Zahnarzt.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Weil ich durch das ungeschtzte Herausbohren von Amalgamfllungen sehr krank wurde


Warum haben Sie sich die Amalgamfllungen entfernen lassen?

----------


## Boaso

zu dem Beitrag von *mc300*

Ich bin zutiefst traurig und auch verzweifelt ber so viel Ignoranz.

Anscheinend interessieren Tatsachen hier niemand und die hohen Quecksilberwerte in meinem Kiefer auch nicht.

Dieses Ausfrsen des Kiefers war die Behandlung, die mir zu einem groen Teil meine Gesundheit wieder gebracht hat.
Und ich bin sehr dankbar fr solche rzte, die selbstndig denken und versuchen dem Menschen zu helfen.
Ist nicht der im Recht der heilt?
Was ntzen mir kluge Sprche ber SCENHIR und SCHER, da sollte man dann auch mal hinter die Kulissen schauen, was in solchen Kommissionen abluft.

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...=de&lr=lang_de

Es gibt ein interessantes Buch "Der gekaufte Staat", da haben Journalisten recherchiert, wie die Entscheidungen solcher Kommissionen beeinflusst und aufgeweicht werden. Mchtige Lobbyisten gibt es ja nun wahrlich genug.
Davor sollte man doch nicht die Augen verschlieen.

Nicht umsonst musste die Firma Degussa ber 1 Million DM Strafe anlsslich eine Sammelklage von Betroffenen zahlen und hat um Regressansprchen aus 
dem Weg zu gehen, die Amalgamproduktion in Deutschland eingestellt.

Aber darum geht es ja eigentlich auch nicht.
Es geht darum, dass ich durch Amalgam sehr krank wurde und das ist Realitt, die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann.
Ich wrde meinem schlimmsten Feind, nicht die Beschwerden wnschen, die eine chronische Amalgamvergiftung ausmachen.
Es hat beinahe mein ganzes Leben zerstrt.

Es gibt inzwischen Menschen, die ber ihre Erfahrungen Bcher geschrieben haben.

http://www.amazon.de/Amalgam-frisst-...5290363&sr=1-2

Mein Anliegen ist es, zuknftige Mediziner zu sensibilisieren und sich ihrer Verantwortung gegenber unwissenden und hilflosen Patienten bewusst zu werden.
Ich kann mich als Patient ja schlecht selbst behandeln und bin auf verstndige rzte angewiesen.

Interessant finde ich hierzu diesen Aufsatz von Dr. Schnitzer.

http://www.dr-schnitzer.de/medicusquovadis-d.html


Gru
Boaso

----------


## Boaso

zu Relaxometrie

Irgendwann kommt eben einmal der Moment, wo das Amalgam heraus muss.
Die Fllungen waren defekt und mein Zahnarzt hatte mir geraten, die Fllungen entfernen zu lassen und die Zhne zu berkronen.

Gru
Boaso

----------


## Doctse

Dieser Dr. Schnitzer ist ebenso seris wie ein Heizdeckenverkufer auf einer Kaffeefahrt.

----------


## Boaso

Was wre da eine konkretes Beispiel, wo ist Dr. Schnitzer unseris?

Gru
Boaso

----------


## THawk

Z.B. in seiner "Studie ber die Effektivitt der Ernhrungsmanahmen zur Normalisierung des Blutdrucks Stand November 2007"? (siehe http://www.dr-schnitzer.de/bluthochd...wertungen.html)

Wenn ich eine Studie verffentliche, gehrt auch dazu, dass ich die Behandlung der Patienten offenlege. Das kann er natrlich nicht, da er dann die Inhalte seiner Bcher verffentlichen msste, die er schlielich verkaufen mchte.
Dann wird die Methodik nicht deutlich - wurden die Daten per Befragung erhoben oder wurden die Messungen durch standardisierte Blutdruckmessgerte durchgefhrt?
Dann werden "Mitgeteilte Beschwerden" aufgefhrt - in alphabetischer Reihenfolge, ohne Auswertung. Was soll man damit?

Es tut mir leid, aber wer so einen Krams im Internet verffentlicht (es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass er seine Studie nicht in einer Fachzeitschrift verffentlicht hat), der ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.



Wenn ich deine 'Verschwrungstheorien' ernst nehme und sie weiterverfolge - wo soll sich die Medizin denn dann hinbewegen? Weg von jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage? Metaanalysen groer wissenschaftlicher Studien vergessen und behandeln anhand von Einzelfallberichten betroffener Patienten?
Sicherlich, die Wissenschaft wei nicht alles. Und vielleicht denken wir in 10 Jahren ganz anders ber Amalgam. Aber heute gibt es einfach eine andere Datenbasis. Und da hlt man sich am besten an die Daten hherer Evidenz. Wobei ich dir natrlich Recht gebe - dabei nie den einzelnen Patienten aus dem Auge verlieren. Aber nur, da dir das Ausfrsen deines Kiefers eine Beschwerdebesserung gebracht hat, muss das nicht auch fr alle anderen gelten!

----------


## Boaso

Der Aspekt des "Bcher verkaufens" spielt sicher eine Rolle......aber das machen "serise" Mediziner genauso.

Wer wrde den eine solche Studie finanzieren?
Wenn es ums Medikamente verkaufen geht, wrden sich fr eine solche Studie sofort Geldgeber finden lassen.
Die Pharmaindustrie wrde sicher nichts von ihren Milliardengewinnen locker machen, die wollen auch nur ihre Blutdruckmedikamente verkaufen.

http://www.dkp-darmstadt.de/umwelt/p...-in-berlin.htm

http://www.forum-gesundheitspolitik..../index1021.htm

Und wie sich wissenschaftliche Fachzeitschriften finanzieren sollte man auch hinterfragen.
Wer hat in diesen Gremien Einfluss, wer entscheidet ber Verffentlichungen usw.?

Natrlich ist wissenschaftliche Arbeit gut und leistet viel, aber man sollte auch so objektiv sein und sich klar machen, dass Wissenschaft eben nicht alles ist und von was Wissenschaft beeinflusst wird.
Nmlich in erster Linie vom Geld.

Man braucht nur an den Dr. Semmelweis denken, wie wurde der von seinen Kollegen belchelt und fertig gemacht und er hatte absolut recht.
Kritische rzte werden es immer schwer haben.
Aber in erster Linie sollt doch immer das Wohl des Patienten im Vordergrund stehen.

Die Wissenschaft wei sehr wohl, wie gefhrlich Amalgam ist, es ist jetzt einfach nur schwer die Fehler der Vergangenheit zuzugeben.
Und das finde ich angesichts von kranken Menschen nicht in Ordnung, wenn trotz besseren Wissens aus welchen Grnden auch immer, Amalgam weiter verwendet wird.

Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum, wer mit was Geld verdienen mchte.
Denkt man nur annhernd logisch, msste doch jedem verstndigen Menschen klar sein, das Amalgam nicht gesund sein kann.
Und Hand aufs Herz, wer von euch mchte es im Mund haben?

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissensch...ws/149874.html

Ich mchte wirklich darauf aufmerksam machen, wie krank Menschen davon werden knnen.
Und ich bin kein Einzelfall, sonst htte ich inzwischen nicht so viele betroffene Menschen kennengelernt, bei denen z.B. das Kiefer ausfrsen Wunder gewirkt hat.

Ich kann immer wieder betonen, nach diesem Ausfrsen hatte ich nach langen qualvollen Jahren das erste Mals wieder einen freien Blick und keinen benebelten Kopf mehr, so als htte jemand einen dicken grauen Schleier vor meinen Augen weggezogen.
Das ist fr mich ein eindeutiger Beweis und Ursache und Wirkung.

Gru 
Boaso

----------


## hennessy

Diese ewige Amalgamdiskussion det mich langsam an. Und die sogenannten "Experten", die Amalgam mit welchen Substanzen auch immer ausleiten, sollten vielleicht auch mal KRITISCH hinterfragt werden. Letztendlich wollen die nmlich auch nur Geld verdienen. 
Die Methode des Kieferausfrsens ist inzwischen auch juristisch behandelt worden. Es wird als Krperverletzung betrachtet, weil es z.B. sehr oft nach solchen Frsungen zu Spontanfrakturen der Mandibula oder bleibenden Nervschdigungen gekommen ist. Die Konsequenzen sind nun wahrlich dramatisch und sollten auch mal zur Sprache kommen.

Also bitte auch die andere Seite betrachten.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Was passiert denn bei diesem Kieferausfrsen genau?
Es klingt nach: erst werden einige / (oder sogar smtliche) Zhne gezogen, dann werden die Alveolaroberflchen abgefrst.

----------


## hennessy

> ... dann werden die Alveolaroberflchen abgefrst.


Und nicht nur das, sondern es wird brutal in die Tiefe gesemmelt. Eben mit der Gefahr von Spontanfrakturen oder Nervlsionen im UK oder mit der Schaffung einer MAV im OK mit der mglichen Konsequenz z.B. einer chronischen Pansinusitis o..

----------


## Boaso

Natrlich braucht man fr das Ausfrsen Erfahrung.

Wird der matschige Kieferknochen nicht entfernt ist das der Gesundheit auch nicht dienlich. 

Gre
Boaso

----------


## actin

> Diese ewige Amalgamdiskussion det mich langsam an.


Mich auch. Ich hatte ja schon in unserer frheren Diskussion darber gesagt, dass die nie ein Ende nehmen wird, solange noch Amalgamfllungen gemacht werden und deshalb angeregt, ber das schwedische Modell nachzudenken. Dort wird Amalgam meines Wissens nicht mehr eingesetzt, allerdings nicht wegen nachgewiesener Schden bei Patienten, sondern aus anderen Grnden.

  Da die Schweden nun seit einigen Jahren auf Amalgam verzichten, msste es eigentlich Literatur ber langerfristige Ergebnisse dieser Umstellung auf andere Materialien geben.    

  Mein Vorschlag wre, von den Schweden und den  Schweizern zu lernen:

  Von den Schweden wrde ich den Verzicht auf   Amalgamfllungen bernehmen und von den Schweizern (und anderen Lndern) die 100%ige Kostenbernahme fr Zahnbehandlungen durch die Patienten. Weg  mit den Zahnbehandlungen auf GKV-Kosten -  in anderen Lndern funktioniert das auch!

   Dann msste sich jeder vor der Behandlung ber Vor-. und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Materialien informieren bzw. vom Zahni informiert werden und knnte dann  entscheiden, welches Fllungsmaterial er sich gnnen  wollte.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> ber das schwedische Modell nachzudenken. Dort wird Amalgam meines Wissens nicht mehr eingesetzt, allerdings nicht wegen nachgewiesener Schden bei Patienten, sondern aus anderen Grnden.


Aus welchen Grnden? Um dieser ewigen Diskussion endlich aus dem Weg zu gehen?   

Wie ist denn diese Amalgampanik eigentlich entstanden?

----------


## actin

> Aus welchen Grnden? Um dieser ewigen Diskussion endlich aus dem Weg zu gehen?


Das hatte Umweltschutzgrnde. Abwsser von Zahnarztpraxen drfen ja nicht in die Kanalisation gelangen.  Ich hatte damals (letztes Jahr) bei unserer groen Amalgamdiskussion einiges darber gelesen, aber ich hab anscheinend damals die Quelle nicht gepostet und hab jetzt gerade keine Zeit, die nochmal zu suchen. 






> Wie ist denn diese Amalgampanik eigentlich entstanden?


Da musst Du die Zahnis fragen.  :Grinnnss!:   Vielleicht im Rahmen eines gewachsenen Umwelt- und Gesundheitsbewusstseins?  Oder als Folge der schweren Schden, die  damals  (vor Jahrzehnten, wei das genaue Jahr des Unfalls nicht mehr)  in Japan durch das Essen von mit organischen Quecksilberverbindungen vergifteten Fischen aufgetreten sind?

----------


## Recall8

Ausfrsen des Kieferknochens, weil selbiger druch Amalgam matschig geworden ist? 

.... ohne, dass ich jetzt voreilig loslege: 
Bitte erzhl uns etwas zu deiner Krankheitsgeschichte und smtlichen Medikationen.(!!!) Und wie angesprochen wren ein paar Stze zu deiner genet.Disposition usw. interessant um ein gesamtheitliches Bild zu erlangen.

----------


## actin

@Relaxo: Das ist mein Beitrag von  damals. Hennessy hatte damals auf den schwedischen Verzicht auf Amalgam hingewiesen und ich hatte daraufhin nach Literatur darber gesucht, aber ich habe die Links leider  nicht mehr. 

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...4&postcount=88


Edit.: Hab noch was gefunden: 




> ..Da in Schweden der Boden recht hart ist, wird in den meisten Fllen keine Erdbestattung, sondern eine Feuerbestattung durchgefhrt. Und dabei werden giftige Quecksilberdmpfe frei. Deshalb wurde dort das Amalgam verboten.


Also das wars. Ich hatte nur noch etwas mit Umweltgrnden in Erinnerung.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Wenn aber bei der Feuerbestattung so giftige Quecksilberdmpfe frei werden, da man daraufhin Amalgamfllungen verbietet, ist es schon eine Frage wert, was fr Dmpfe beim Herausbohren defekter Amalgamfllungen entstehen.
Amalgam ist als Fllungsmaterial sehr gut geeignet (bin kein Zahni, aber so habe ich es von mir kompetent erscheinenden Zahnrzten gehrt). Trotzdem sollte man beim Anfertigen einer Fllung schon daran denken, da diese wahrscheinlich irgendwann auch wieder entfernt werden wird. 
Sind die Dmpfe beim Herausbohren einer Amalgamfllung mit den Dmpfen bei der Feuerbestattung eines Amalgamfllungstrgers zu vergleichen?

----------


## milz

> Mich auch. Ich hatte ja schon in unserer frheren Diskussion darber gesagt, dass die nie ein Ende nehmen wird, solange noch Amalgamfllungen gemacht werden und deshalb angeregt, ber das schwedische Modell nachzudenken.


Dann knnen wir als nchstes die Impfungen abschaffen. Amalgam hat auch viele Vorteile, das sollte man nicht vergessen. 

Plomben wrde ich mir nicht entfernen lassen. 

"Bei Patienten, die ber Beschwerden klagten, habe man mit einer Kombination aus Entspannungstherapie und Ernhrungsberatung praktisch gleich gute Ergebnisse erzielt wie mit der Entfernung der Zahnfllungen, sagte Dieter Melchart vom Mnchner Klinikum Rechts der Isar."
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/...186879,00.html
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...?dopt=Abstract

Auerdem nimmt man das meiste Quecksilber ber die Nahrung auf, soweit ich wei. Siehe auch: 
http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/awmf/ll/002-023.htm

----------


## actin

> Trotzdem sollte man beim Anfertigen einer Fllung schon daran denken, da diese wahrscheinlich irgendwann auch wieder entfernt werden wird.


Eben.

  Ich hab ja damals - brigens fast auf den Tag genau vor einem Jahr -  dass ich kein Amalgamphobiker bin und auch nie Probleme mit meinen Amalgamfllungen hatte, aber dass dieses Material   Probleme machen kann, steht fest.  Die wenigsten/seltensten vermutlich,  whrend das Zeug als Fllung in einem Zahn ist, aber bei der Bearbeitung    und Entsorgung.




> Dann knnen wir als nchstes die Impfungen abschaffen. Amalgam hat auch viele Vorteile, das sollte man nicht vergessen.


Ich kann keinerlei Zusammenhang zwischen der Amalgamproblematik und Impfungen feststellen. Fr Impfungen gibt es keinen Ersatz. Fr Amalgam dagegen schon. 

Intakte Amalgamfllungen sollte man nicht entfernen,  aber man knnte schpon darber nachdenken, ob man bei jungen Leuten, die die erste Fllung brauchen, damit anfangen sollte.

----------


## Boaso

@ actin

diesen Ansatz finde ich gut.
Man kann einem Patienten und Nichtmediziner aber nicht abverlangen ber alles informiert zu sein und abzuwgen was richtig und falsch ist.
Eine gewisse Verantwortung sollte schon in der Hand des Mediziners liegen, sonst wre man in diesem Beruf wohl auch fehl am Platz.
Was ist mit den sozial schwachen Menschen, die sich finanziell fr keine andere Lsung entscheiden knnen?

@ Relaxometrie

es gibt gengend Mediziner die schon lange vor den Gefahren gewarnt haben,
die knnen doch wohl auch nicht alle auf den Kopf gefallen sein.

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=2751660

http://bwplus.fzk.de/berichte/ZBer/98/ZBerPUGU96002.pdf

http://www.amalgam.homepage.t-online...tur.htm#mutter

@ Recall8

Mache ich gerne noch.........gegen Abend, jetzt rufen erst mal die Pflichten.


Gru
Boaso

----------


## mc300

Ich hab das mal gegoogelt:
Anscheinend werden beim "Kieferausfrsen" Zhne gezogen die sog. "Giftherde" sein sollen und danach wird die Alveole grozgig mit der Frse erweitert. Streitpunkt in der Gemeinde scheint zu sein ob man die Alveole danach nun wochenlang mit einer Art Ledermixeinlage offenlt (anscheinend die anerkannte und gngige Methode) oder nicht doch zunht - man hat anscheinend schonmal von anderen Krankheitserregern gehrt die da eindringen knnten - aber wie sollen dann blo die fiesen Gifte abflieen?
Also wenn das keine Krperverletzung ist wei ich auch nicht. Verrckterweise will die glubige Gemeinde andererseits aber schon das Legen von Amalgamfllungen als Krperverletzung anerkannt haben...

Und um auch das zu klren: Im Seitenzahnbereich wrde ich mir jederzeit Amalgam legen lassen - Goldhmmerfllung wr mir noch lieber aber ist halt finanziell nicht ganz darstellbar.  :Big Grin: 

Wer evidenzbasierte Wissenschaft als "bezahlt" ignorieren will und dann einen Herrn Schnitzer anfhrt, der neben anderem auch in den Dunstkreis der "Neuen Germanischen Medizin" gehrt, der disqualifiziert sich fr eine Diskussion.

----------


## actin

> Was ist mit den sozial schwachen Menschen, die sich finanziell fr keine andere Lsung entscheiden knnen?


Ich bin kein Zahnarzt, aber in unserer frheren Diskussion ber dieses Thema  haben die Zahnis gesagt, es gebe einen Ersatz fr Amalgam, der nicht teurer als Amalgam sei:   Glasionomerzement (GIZ).  GIZ-Fllungen sollen allerdings nicht so haltbar wie Amalgamfllungen sein.  
 Niemand - auch kein Kassenpatient - wird also gezwungen, sich Amalgamfllungen legen zu lassen, aber man  muss sich  dann eben mit den Nachteilen der anderen Materialien (evtl. geringere Haltbarkeit und/oder hhere Kosten) abfinden.

----------


## Boaso

Trotz allem Schlechtreden, hat das "Kieferausfrsen" bei mir Wunder gewirkt.

Was hier eine Krperverletzung darstellen soll, frage ich mich ernstlich.
Es war im Gegenteil eine Krperverletzung was vorher mit mir passiert ist, sonst wre ich ja nicht so krank geworden.
*
mc300*, meinst Du ich schreibe das hier aus Spa oder Vergngen, ich war in keinem lebenswerten Zustand. Da komme ich mir regelrecht verhhnt vor, wenn dann behauptet wird, es wre eine Krperverletzung, was mir letztendlich geholfen hat.
Auch wenn es nicht in das Bild der "etablierten Wissenschaft" passt, war es meine Rettung.
In welchem Dunstkreis Dr. Schnitzer steht, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe z.B. von ihm das Buch "Der alternative Weg zu Gesundheit" gelesen.
Da stehen solide und vernnftige Gesundheitstipps drin. 
Was ist gegen eine solche Prvention einzuwenden?
Von meinem Hausarzt habe ich solch gute Hinweise jedenfalls noch nicht erhalten.

Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine vollstndige Verffentlichung der Studie "German Amalgam Trial GAT" um deren Aussagen zu berprfen.
Da muss man auch erst die Hintergrnde kennen.
Zu dieser Studie knnte ich einiges sagen.
Ich hatte mit rzten, die an dieser Studie beteiligt waren schriftlichen und telefonischen Kontakt.
Seltsamerweise wurde mir die Studie aufgrund meiner kritischen Nachfragen ganz anderes dargestellt.
Wen es wirklich interessiert, kann sicher gerne per PN bei mir erkundigen, da bin ich dann auch bereit Namen und Aussagen zu benennen.

Hier auch einmal ein kritischer Bericht mit Kommentaren. 
http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/art...ash=9da0bd9f7f

http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/art...ommentare/1/1/

Gru 
Boaso

----------


## Boaso

Hallo actin,

leider sieht die Realitt anderes aus.
Mich hat z.B. als Kind niemand gefragt als mir Amalgam gestopft wurde.
Wie htte ich das entscheiden sollen?
Woher htte meine Mutter wissen sollen, wie gefhrlich Amalgam ist?


Gru
Boaso

----------


## actin

> leider sieht die Realitt anderes aus.
>         Mich hat z.B. als Kind niemand gefragt als mir Amalgam gestopft wurde.
>         Wie htte ich das entscheiden sollen?
>         Woher htte meine Mutter wissen sollen, wie gefhrlich Amalgam ist?


Das wre ja mit etwas Aufklrung leicht zu ndern. Hier ist z. B. die  Website eines Zahnarztes, auf der er kurz Vor- und Nachteile verschiedener Materialien beschreibt. (Unter Fllungsamterialien nachsehen)

     Edit:    


> Woher htte meine Mutter wissen sollen, wie gefhrlich Amalgam ist?


 Das wei leider   niemand!!  Es ist weder nachgewiesen, dass Amalgamfllungen garantiert ungefhrlich sind, noch, dass sie gefhrlich sind bzw. wie gefhrlich sie sind.

----------


## Recall8

Nun muss ich auch mal Etwas dazu sagen. Irgendwie hat die Disukssion auch einen esoterischen Touch. Tatsache ist, dass beim Entfernen alter Amalgamfllungen i.d.R. keine Gefhrdungen zu befrchten sind. Prinzpiell gibt es ein paar Schritte, die man beachten sollte, die eine Gefhrdung bei der Entferung ausschlieen. Das heisst:
1.unbedingt CoDa anlegen
2.NUR und ausschlielich HM-Frsen verwenden
3.Atemmaske ber der Nase mit externe Luftzufuhr (so die Theorie)
4.suffizientes Absaugen

Allein diese Manahmen reduzieren das Risiko fr den ZAHNARZT enorm, ein Risiko fr den Patienten, der in diesem Moment Amalgamdmpfen einmalig ausgesetzt ist, ist als gering einzustufen- gerade deshalb, weil die simple Chemie einen entscheidenden toxikologischen Hinweis gibt. 

Und erwhnt werden muss zudem, dass smtliche Fllungsmaterialien kaum eine fundierte Basis besitzen, die eine Sicherheit fr den Patienten und Behandler garantieren. Es steht absolut in den Sternen, welche Langzeitwirkungen Composites und inbesondere die Adhsivtechnik mit sich bringen...Ich glaube jedenfalls auch kaum, dass IMHO auch nur 1 Zahnarzt den Patienten ber das toxikologische Risiko beim Legen einer Kompositfllung hinweist - denn auch das existiert.

----------


## Boaso

Hallo Recall8,

von solchem matschigen Kiefer knnen viele die ich kenne ein Lied singen.
Durch die toxische Wirkung von Amalgam entstehen ischmischen Lsionen im Kieferknochen. Der Kieferknochen ist nicht mehr fest, sondern richtig weich.

Vor allem ist man als Patient mit diesem Problem und den Beschwerden vllig alleine gelassen.
Ich habe Verschiedenes ausprobiert, wie Heilinjektionen oder Stabidentbehandlungen. 

Bedeutend beim Detoxifikationssystem sind z.B. folgende Werte die bei mir entweder sehr erniedrigt oder genetisch verndert waren.

Glutathionsperoxidase sehr erniedrigt
Selen, Zink, Bit. B 6 u. B12, Vit D 3 - sehr groer Mangel

Cytochrom 1A2  - genetisch verndert
Cytochrom 2C9 - genetisch verndert
GST M1 - nicht vorhanden
GST T1 - Vernderung auf verschiedenen Allelen 
GST P1-  Vernderung auf "
NAT2   - genetisch verndert
SOD2/D1  - sehr erhht
Hmatokrit - sehr erhht
Blut-Hirnschranken-Protein S-100 - sehr erhht
Mannose-bindendes Lektin - genetisch verndert
NFkappa-B - genetisch verndert

Autoantikrper gegen Ganglioside, ZNS, Sinosuide, Sarkolem, ANA

Gru
Boaso

----------


## Evil

> Glutathionsperoxidase sehr erniedrigt
> Selen, Zink, Bit. B 6 u. B12, Vit D 3 - sehr groer Mangel
> 
> Cytochrom 1A2  - genetisch verndert
> Cytochrom 2C9 - genetisch verndert
> GST M1 - nicht vorhanden
> GST T1 - Vernderung auf verschiedenen Allelen 
> GST P1-  Vernderung auf "
> NAT2   - genetisch verndert
> ...


Wow, und fr all das ist das Amalgam verantwortlich?
Wenn man all diese Negativenergien umkehren knnte, htten wir den medizinischen Stein der Weisen gefunden!

----------


## Boaso

> Nun muss ich auch mal Etwas dazu sagen. Irgendwie hat die Disukssion auch einen esoterischen Touch.


Was soll an hochgiftigem Quecksilber exoterisch sein?

Ich wurde nach dem Entfernen meiner Amalgamfernungen jedenfalls sehr krank, und das ist eine Tatsache, die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann.

Recall8, du schreibst hier von "Risikominimierung" - Eine Risikominimierung braucht man nur, wenn ein Risiko vorhanden ist.
Ist doch schon widersprchlich in sich. 
Das wrde doch bedeuten, dass eben doch ein Risiko besteht krank zu werden.

Dazu eine kleine Geschichte.
Ich bin mit einer Bekannten ins Gesprch gekommen und das Thema kam auf Umweltgifte (Pestizide, gesunde Ernhrung usw.).
In diesem Zusammenhang erwhnte Sie, dass Sie jahrelange entgiftet htte.
Da habe ich dann natrlich gefragt, ob das mit dem Amalgam zusammenhing.
Es stellte sich heraus, dass ihr bei dem gleichen Zahnarzt, bei dem auch ich war, die Amalgamfllungen entfernt wurden.
Danach ging es ihr ziemlich schlecht, Sie hat mir teilweise die gleichen Bescherden beschrieben. Vor allem das Gefhl stndig einen Zentner mit sich herumzutragen und diese totale Abgeschlagenheit.
Im Gegensatz zu mir, war Sie informierter und hatte bei ihren Beschwerden gleich an Amalgam gedacht. Darauf hat Sie den Zahnarzt auch angesprochen.
Er hat ihr ihre Vermutung unumwunden besttigt und sie zu "seinem Privatarzt" geschickt, bei dem er doch selbst entgiften wrde. 
Was sagt man jetzt dazu?
Ich war regelrecht vor den Kopf geschlagen.
Mir hatte er das Amalgam 2 Jahre vorher entfernt und als ich danach verschiedentlich bei ihm war nicht einmal auf die Zusammenhnge zu Amalgam hingewiesen.
Entweder hat er in den 2 Jahren dazugelernt, oder hat er mir den Arzt nicht genannt, weil ich "blo Kassenpatientin" war und meine Bekannte im Gegensatz zu mir privat versichert ist.

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/274578

Gru 
Boaso

----------


## Evil

Wozu braucht man zum Entgiften einen Arzt? Man stellt Nahrungs- und Flssigkeitsaufnahme sowie Atmung ein, und das Gift bleibt drauen.

----------


## Boaso

Hallo Evil,

ich verstehe das jetzt nicht ganz, "mit dem Stein der Weisen".

Was kann ich fr meine schlechten Entgiftungswerte?
Meinst Du, das habe ich mir ausgesucht?

Wahrscheinlich haben noch mehr Menschen darin Defizite, nur das interessiert die meisten rzte eben nicht.

Ein kleines Beispiel:
Es heit immer, nur wenige Menschen htten eine nachgewiesene Quecksilberallergie. 
Das wird doch berhaupt nicht untersucht.

Wenn man es nicht untersucht, kann man es auch nicht feststellen.
Mein Mann hat das vor 2 Jahren untersuchen lassen und promt kam eine Quecksilberallergie heraus.
Er hat auch einen Speicheltest gemacht (sogenannter Kaugummitest).

Lt. Trinkwasserverordnung liegt der Grenzwert bei 5 Mikrogramm Quecksilber pro Liter.
Vor dem Kaugummi kauen lag sein Wert bei 7 Mikrogramm, also schon ber dem Grenzwert.
Nach dem Kaugummi kauen waren es 94 Mikrogramm.
Praktisch wrde es bedeuten, das er seinen eigenen Speichel nicht hinunterschlucken drfte. Den Wasser drfte man mit diesen Werten auch nicht trinken.

Gru Boaso

----------


## Evil

Nun, wenn eine einzelne simple Substanz in der Lage ist, derart viele hochkomplexe Stoffwechselvorgnge, das Genmaterial und wahrscheinlich auch das Wetter negativ zu beeinflussen, und das auch noch in kleinsten Mengen, dann wre es doch phantastisch, quasi einen Gegenspieler zu finden, der all das im Positiven vermag.
DAS wre mal einen Nobelpreis wert!

----------


## McZahnAG

Ich finde diese Diskussion wirklich amsant ! Da erinnere ich mich gerne an eine meiner ersten Patientinnen in meinem Studium. Sie kam auch und berichtete mich ellenlang, wie schlecht es ihr ginge, weil sie ja eine Amalgamfllung im Mund habe ! Nach 15 Minuten Monolog ber die ach so schlimmen Zustnde, die natrlich auf diese eine Amalgamfllung zurckzufhren sind, durfte ich mir dieses unheilbringende Etwas im Rahmen einer 01 einmal anschauen ... oder sollte ich sagen, es suchen ? Naja kurzum, zahnrztlich wrde man diese Amalgamfllung auch als CP bezeichnen. Und wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, das aus eine CP eine CPPPPPP wird, dann bin ich auch net mehr weit von einem Z im Befund, Matsch im Kiefer und das Herausfrsen bringe ich dann auch noch ins Spiel und schon ist die Geschichte irgendwie rund und nachvollziehbar.
In diesem Sinne !

----------


## mc300

> Wozu braucht man zum Entgiften einen Arzt? Man stellt Nahrungs- und Flssigkeitsaufnahme sowie Atmung ein, und das Gift bleibt drauen.


Vor allem den Fisch wrde ich weglassen. Bei der Quecksilberbelastung die die Viecher haben sollte man am besten die Knochenfrse zum Dessert auffahren. Der durchschnittliche Deutsche nimmt mehr als die Hlfte seiner tglichen HG-Dosis ber Fische und Fischprodukte auf.
Mit Fakten braucht man diesen Jngern der Amalgam-Apokalypse aber nicht zu kommen. 
Fr mich war immer schon klar da neben den heimlich von Aliens installierten CIA-Sendern in Backenzhnen die Amalgamfllungen die tdlichste Bedrohung in der Zahnheilkunde darstellen. Ich empfehle zum Schutz gerne Hirnstrahlenschutzhelme aus Alufolie, sowie "Duck and Cover"!

----------


## Boaso

Eigentlich ist es beschmend wenn angehende Mediziner einen kranken Menschen verhhnen.

Meine Kinder hatten bitterlich geweint, weil Sie dachten ihre Mutter zu verlieren.
Ich habe schreckliche Jahre hinter mir.


Eigentlich stellt ihr euch hier ein Armutszeugnis aus.


Gru
Boaso

----------


## McZahnAG

> Eigentlich ist es beschmend wenn angehende Mediziner einen kranken Menschen verhhnen.
> 
> Gru
> Boaso


Naja, was erwartest Du, wenn Leute mit ihren Geschichten in einem Forum hausieren gehen ? Wenn man dem Glauben schenken soll, was Du hier erzhlst, frage ich mich, wieso Du hier groe medizinische Erkenntnisse vermitteln willst, aber gleichzeitig keine andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen duldest.






> Meine Kinder hatten bitterlich geweint, weil Sie dachten ihre Mutter zu verlieren.


Sptestens jetzt hast Du sogar das Bild Zeitung Niveau unterschritten !

----------


## Boaso

Hallo McZahnAG,

was hat es mit Bildzeitungsniveau zu tun, wenn ich hier ehrlich schildere, wie auch meine Familie darunter gelitten hat?

Dann soll mir doch bitte mal jemand erklren, warum ich nach dem Herausbohren der Fllungen krank wurde?


Gru
Boaso

----------


## Feuerblick

Tja, da sollte man vielleicht mal einen guten Psychosomatiker fragen...


Feuerblick, die sich gerade fragt, warum sie nach der Entfernung inzwischen mehrerer Fllungen nicht todkrank darniederliegt sondern sich bester Gesundheit erfreut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Wacki

> Wozu braucht man zum Entgiften einen Arzt? Man stellt Nahrungs- und Flssigkeitsaufnahme sowie Atmung ein, und das Gift bleibt drauen.


Klar sind wir zunehmend Giften ausgesetzt, aber hochtoxisches Quecksilber direkt im Kopf in den Zhnen ist vielleicht nochmal ne andere Nummer, meinst Du nicht auch ?

----------


## Szaf

Oh....man....was ist den hier los ?  :Woow:  Boaso ich knnte grhlen vor lachen wenn das alles nicht so Traurig wre....

Ich habe auch 2 Amalgam Fllungen und bin noch Gesund.....lass mal rechnen....glaube die sind jetzt weit ber 15 Jahre alt....

Hast du ne Prognose wann ich tot umkippe ?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Wacki

> Nun, wenn eine einzelne simple Substanz in der Lage ist, derart viele hochkomplexe Stoffwechselvorgnge, das Genmaterial und wahrscheinlich auch das Wetter negativ zu beeinflussen, und das auch noch in kleinsten Mengen, dann wre es doch phantastisch, quasi einen Gegenspieler zu finden, der all das im Positiven vermag.
> DAS wre mal einen Nobelpreis wert!


In der Tat, das wre es. Nur leider funktioniert unsere Welt nun mal nicht so. Einzig und allein zhlt nmlich der Profit! Und wenn die Leute nicht krank sind, wie verdienen dann die ganzen Pharmaunternehmen, Liz Mohn, usw. zuknftig ihr Geld ? Schon mal darber nachgedacht ? 

Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung von meinem Umweltmediziner:

Quecksilber (Wirkungen):
 Hemmung von Enzymen+ Ionenkanle+ -transporter
 Proteinaggregation *steigt
 freie Radikale* steigen + antioxidative Enzyme sinken
 starke Bindung mit Selen (Hg-Selenid):
 -> Senkung selenabhngiger Enzyme (z.B. Glutathionperoxidase -> schtzt u.a. "fette Strukturen im ZNS vor freien Radikalen)
 -> Selen wird verbraucht -> Selenmangel
 Lipidperoxidation, somit Membranschdigung
 DNA-Schdigung
 unspezifische Hemmung + spezifische Aktivierung des Immunsystems
 Nerve Growth Factor sinkt
 Glutamatabbau sinkt und Glutamattoxizitt *steigt
 irreversible Hemmung von Tubulin (wichtigstes intrazellulres
Transportprotein,besonders Hg-empfindlich)
 Endo- und Exocytose sinkt
 Neurotransmitter sinken
 schwerwiegend fr nicht teilende Zellen (Nerven)
 Glutathion  (wichtigstes Zellschutzenzym)
 Energiestoffwechsel sinkt (Glukose, Mitochondrien, ATP, NADH)
 synergistische Wirkung (1+1=100) zu anderen
Toxinen: z.B. LD1(Hg) und LD1 (Pb) = LD100
 In vitro: Tau steigt *+ NFT steigt * + A-Beta steigt* durch Hg in geringer
Konzentration

----------


## Wacki

> Oh....man....was ist den hier los ?  Boaso ich knnte grhlen vor lachen wenn das alles nicht so Traurig wre....
> 
> Ich habe auch 2 Amalgam Fllungen und bin noch Gesund.....lass mal rechnen....glaube die sind jetzt weit ber 15 Jahre alt....
> 
> Hast du ne Prognose wann ich tot umkippe ?


Schn fr Dich, wenn Du noch lachen kannst... Klar bei 2 Fllungen und sonstiger Gesundheit wirst Du schon noch nen Weilchen zu leben haben... Aber es ist ein Tropfen auf dem Fass! Schon mal was vom Fass gehrt, hoffentlich ? Chronische Krankheiten entstehen nicht von heute auf morgen und meist sind viele Faktoren beteiligt... Kleine Nachhilfe...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Boaso

Wenn der Mediziner mit der Psychosomatik daherkommt, besagt das meistens dass er mit seinem Latein am Ende ist und eigentlich nichts wei.

http://www.umweltbedingt-erkrankte.de/

Gru Boaso

----------


## Bille11

und dann kommen ein paar (eher psychosomatisch erkrankte, die ihre erkrankung einsehen mssen/sollten/knnten) und schreien nach chirurgischer hilfe, die ihnen subjektiv wirklich viel bringt - & objektiv himmelschreiender quatsch ist. nicht nur bei zahnbehandlungen so.

----------


## Doctse

> Wenn der Mediziner mit der Psychosomatik daherkommt, besagt das meistens dass er mit seinem Latein am Ende ist und eigentlich nichts wei.
> 
> http://www.umweltbedingt-erkrankte.de/
> 
> Gru Boaso


Klar, deswegen ist die Psychosomatik auch eine eigenstndige Fachrichtung mit eigenem Facharzt.

----------


## Szaf

Man man man Boas....welch serisen Informationsquellen.....

da gehe ich ja selbst als Nicht Mediziner laufen.....  :Keks:

----------


## Feuerblick

Nein, wenn der Mediziner mit Psychosomatik daherkommt, dann wird meistens der Patient nervs, weil es seiner Ansicht doch gar nicht sein kann, dass all die garstigen Symptome kein organisches Korrelat haben sondern rein der Psyche entspringen... Nein, nein, krank sein hat geflligst einen greifbaren Grund zu haben und nicht mit Gerede sondern mit handfesten Medikamenten behandelt zu werden.

Ach ja: Wie kann es sein, dass Millionen von Menschen das ach so HOCHGIFTIGE Amalgam in ihren Zhnen seit vielen, vielen Jahren mit sich herumtragen, z.T. auch wegen Defekten der Fllung ausgetauscht bekommen haben und keinerlei Krankheitszeichen zeigen? Entweder, ein Stoff macht zwingend krank oder er tut es nur bei dafr sensiblen Patienten. Ersteres wrde ich dann wohl mal ausschlieen wollen, denn das wre sicherlich schon irgendwem mal aufgefallen bei der Hufigkeit, mit der Amalgam verbaut wurde in den Zhnen der Menschheit.

----------


## Wacki

> Tja, da sollte man vielleicht mal einen guten Psychosomatiker fragen...
> 
> 
> Feuerblick, die sich gerade fragt, warum sie nach der Entfernung inzwischen mehrerer Fllungen nicht todkrank darniederliegt sondern sich bester Gesundheit erfreut


Jetzt muss ich mich mal outen: ich bin keine 30 mehr... Bis dahin dachte ich auch immer noch, dass mir das Entfernen der Plomben nichts angehabt htte... Aber als ich dann mit 36 Jahren nach einem Umzug eine einzige Plombe ungeschtzt entfernt bekam, wurde ich schwer krank! Da kam inzwischen eben schon einiges zusammen. Darber denkt man mit Anfang 20 halt noch nicht so nach... Aber beim Umzug hatte ich viel mit Putzmitteln zu tun, und nachdem Quecksilber durch die Hemmung der Porphyrinsynthese auch die Hmsynthese beeintrchtigt, knnen die P450-Enzyme, die fr die Entgiftung anderer Umweltgifte ntig sind, auch nicht wirken, weil die eben wiederum auf Hm angewiesen sind... Und jetzt meine lieben kleinen Studenten zhlt mal eins und eins zusammen...   :hmmm...:  Richtig! Und so brachte eine einzige Plombe mein Fass wohl zum berlaufen...

----------


## Bille11

und der stress, der umzug, die vernderten lebensumstnde haben alles GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR nichts damit zu tun gehabt. ist klar, ne.

----------


## Wacki

> und dann kommen ein paar (eher psychosomatisch erkrankte, die ihre erkrankung einsehen mssen/sollten/knnten) und schreien nach chirurgischer hilfe, die ihnen subjektiv wirklich viel bringt - & objektiv himmelschreiender quatsch ist. nicht nur bei zahnbehandlungen so.


Glaubst Du es bringt was die Leute in die Klapse zu stecken ?

----------


## Boaso

> Feuerblick, die sich gerade fragt, warum sie nach der Entfernung inzwischen mehrerer Fllungen nicht todkrank darniederliegt sondern sich bester Gesundheit erfreut


Menschen sind nun mal verschieden, warum hat der eine Krebs und der andere nicht.
Warum wird einer vom Amalgam krank der Andere nicht?

http://www.umweltbedingt-erkrankte.de/

Gru
Boaso

----------


## Feuerblick

Tja, ich bin auch keine 30 mehr, bin inzwischen 5 Amalgam-Fllungen wegen Defekten losgeworden (z.T. gute 20 Jahre alt) und kerngesund. Soll heissen: Krank machen kann es anscheinend nur  bei entsprechender Disposition. Und dann kann man auch darber streiten, ob das Amalgam die Schuld trgt oder ob es die anderen Noxen waren, die krank machten und die Entfernung der Fllungen nur zufllig zeitgleich kam... Wre ja gut mglich, oder?

----------


## Bille11

> Glaubst Du es bringt was die Leute in die Klapse zu stecken ?


ich glaube daran, dass, wenn keine objektiv messbaren parameter da sind & ein mensch sich krank fhlt/krank ist, dass dieser sich auch mit der psychosomatisch therapeutischen medizin behandeln lassen sollte.

----------


## Doctse

Ich projizier ab jetzt mal alle meine Krankheitserscheinungen auf meinen linken kleinen Zeh und lass ihn dann amputieren. Super, damit bin ich alles los, klasse  :Top:  

Achja, Psychosomatik ist KEINE Klapse  :grrrr....:

----------


## Wacki

> Klar, deswegen ist die Psychosomatik auch eine eigenstndige Fachrichtung mit eigenem Facharzt.


Naja, Euch wird das Lachen auch noch vergehen! Denn Geld ist in dem Job heute auch keins mehr zu machen! Hchstens vielleicht im Ausland, oder als Mediziner, der nicht nur nach Schema F therapiert, sondern wirklich was drauf hat! Die kriegen dann die ganzen Privatpatienten und der Rest wird zuknftig eh von Fresenius/Helios, Asklepios, Sana und Rhn "versklavt".   :hmmm...:

----------


## Szaf

Knnte es sein das Boaso und Wacki zusammengehren ? Und das der eine die Fachlichen Fehler des anderen versucht zu kompensieren  ?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Meuli

> Knnte es sein das Boaso und Wacki zusammengehren ?


Hehe, dieser Gedanke beschlich mich auch bereits ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Wacki

> Knnte es sein das Boaso und Wacki zusammengehren ? Und das der eine die Fachlichen Fehler des anderen versucht zu kompensieren  ?


Es knnte sein, dass mir die Diskussion mit solchen Mchtegern-Medizinern langsam auf die Nerven geht... Ich bin Privatpatient und hab es daher nicht ntig auf solche unkritischen, nicht zum selbststndigen Denken fhigen "System-Mediziner" zurckgreifen zu mssen...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Szaf

> Hehe, dieser Gedanke beschlich mich auch bereits ...


*lol*.....sorry...ich musste es offen ausschreiben....

Ich Hasse Sekten !!!!!!


Wenn ich mir so auf die Haut gucke, kann als nchstes nur kommen...,." Das ist so wegen des Amalgam " :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bille11

wie schlimm ist es mit privatpatienten gekommen, dass sie in seltsamen medizinstudentenforen schreiben mchten, weil es ihnen so schlecht geht und keiner ihrer privatrzte sie mehr richtig behandelt?

----------


## McZahnAG

Oh man, wann hat denn diese Freak .... hm Fake Show ... endlich ein Ende ???

*closed*

----------


## Wacki

Auerdem diskutiere ich nicht mit Leuten, die nicht mal in der Lage sind auf meine fachlichen Argumente in irgendeiner Form inhaltlich einzugehen! Armes Deutschland, bzw. arme Kassenpatienten!

----------


## Wacki

> Oh man, wann hat denn diese Freak .... hm Fake Show ... endlich ein Ende ???


Wann kommen denn endlich mal Fakten, Argumente, irgendwas wenigstens was Ihr in Eurem tollen Studium auswendig gelernt habt ?

----------


## Szaf

> Es knnte sein, dass mir die Diskussion mit solchen Mchtegern-Medizinern langsam auf die Nerven geht... Ich bin Privatpatient und hab es daher nicht ntig auf solche unkritischen, nicht zum selbststndigen Denken fhigen "System-Mediziner" zurckgreifen zu mssen...


Da wo ich Behandle ist es egal ob du Privat bist oder nicht. Alle bekommen das gleiche und keiner ist besser als der andere. Zudem wrdest du auf der gleichen Liege Platz nehmen mssen wo vorher ein Kassenpatient lag.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bille11

ich habe im studium unter anderem sinngemss dieses gelernt:




> ich glaube daran, dass, wenn keine objektiv messbaren parameter da sind & ein mensch sich krank fhlt/krank ist, dass dieser sich auch mit der psychosomatisch therapeutischen medizin behandeln lassen sollte.

----------


## Meuli

@ Wacki: Darf ich mal fragen, was du studierst??

@ Szaf: Ich hoffe doch, du desinfizierst die Liege ordentlich zwischendurch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Szaf

> Auerdem diskutiere ich nicht mit Leuten, die nicht mal in der Lage sind auf meine fachlichen Argumente in irgendeiner Form inhaltlich einzugehen! Armes Deutschland, bzw. arme Kassenpatienten!


Welche Fachlichen Argumente bitte ?

Deine Fakten sind doch nur ein Haufen aus Bchern abgetippter Details aus angeblich abgesicherten Studien welche sich aber dann als unseris Herausstellten. 
 :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Feuerblick

Wacki, wenn du mit uns nicht diskutieren mchtest, warum hast du dich eigens am heutigen Tage angemeldet? Es steht dir frei, das Forum jederzeit zu verlassen. Ansonsten wrde ich dich herzlich bitten, deine Anfeindungen als toller Privatpatient an die Adresse von Medizin- und Zahnmedizinstudenten bzw. jungen rzten zu unterlassen. 

Noch freundliche Gre
Feuerblick
MediLearn-Moderatorin

----------


## Szaf

> @ Szaf: Ich hoffe doch, du desinfizierst die Liege ordentlich zwischendurch


Ich glaube das mit der Desi werde ich mir in Zukunft 2 mal berlegen.....

teuer Spa !!!!
 :was ist das...?:

----------


## Boaso

> Deine Fakten sind doch nur ein Haufen aus Bchern abgetippter Details aus angeblich abgesicherten Studien welche sich aber dann als unseris Herausstellten.


Was machen Studenten in der Vorlesung und im Studium.

Da wird schn brav auswendig gelernt und rezitiert was der Prof so von sich gibt.
Wo wird eigenes Gedachtes eingebracht?

Ein kluger Mann hat mal gesagt, "Irrlehren der Wissenschaft sterben erst dann aus, wenn die Professoren und mindestens 2 Generationen von Studenten gestorben sind, die diese Irrlehren verbreiten".

Kritisches Denken und Hinterfragen ist in manchen Sparten wohl sehr verpnt.
Liegt man nicht auf der Linie im Hierarchiegefge, ist man ganz schnell weg vom Fenster und die Karriere kann man wohl knicken.

Und wenn man hier im Forum nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt, wird man wohl hinauskatapultiert.

Da hat Wacki wohl recht, Argumente zhlen hier wohl nicht............

Gru Boaso

----------


## Wacki

> ich habe im studium unter anderem sinngemss dieses gelernt:


Wollt Ihr mir damit sagen ich htte mir meine Migrne nur eingebildet und Ihr httet mit mir "geredet" oder noch irgendwelche Psychopharmaka drauf gesattelt und dann wre sie weg gewesen ?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Wacki

> @ Wacki: Darf ich mal fragen, was du studierst??
> 
> @ Szaf: Ich hoffe doch, du desinfizierst die Liege ordentlich zwischendurch


Klar, fragen darst Du.   :hmmm...:  War ein Sparwitz!

----------


## Feuerblick

Wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumente ziehen immer, aber pseudowissenschaftliche Studien sind leider wenig berzeugend. Interessant auch, dass immer die normalen Studien als finanziell motiviert angesehen werden, die Studien von Amalgam- und sonstigen Gegnern immer natrlich nur das Wohl der Menschheit im Sinne haben.
Wir lernen alle Denken und Hinterfragen. Wir lernen aber auch, dass man nur Studien trauen sollte, die als solche von Design und Durchfhrung her annehmbar sind...

----------


## Szaf

Leutz...

ich glaube wir brauchen ab dieser Stelle eindeutig nen Psychologen im Thread.....  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Wacki

> Welche Fachlichen Argumente bitte ?
> 
> Deine Fakten sind doch nur ein Haufen aus Bchern abgetippter Details aus angeblich abgesicherten Studien welche sich aber dann als unseris Herausstellten.


Aber ich knnte sie bei Interesse auch nher erlutern, z.B. ... Nur leider kommen hier ja keine Fragen, noch gibt es sonst irgendeine konstruktive ernsthafte Diskussion... 

Aber wen wunderts, wird doch dieses Forum sicherlich auch von Euren knftigen Arbeitgebern Bertelsmann und Co. gesponsert... Da braucht man natrlich kein kritisches selbststndig denkendes Personal...

----------


## Meuli

> Klar, fragen darst Du.   War ein Sparwitz!


Nein, war ne ganz normale ernstgemeinte Frage  :grrrr....:

----------


## Wacki

> Wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumente ziehen immer, aber pseudowissenschaftliche Studien sind leider wenig berzeugend. Interessant auch, dass immer die normalen Studien als finanziell motiviert angesehen werden, die Studien von Amalgam- und sonstigen Gegnern immer natrlich nur das Wohl der Menschheit im Sinne haben.
> Wir lernen alle Denken und Hinterfragen. Wir lernen aber auch, dass man nur Studien trauen sollte, die als solche von Design und Durchfhrung her annehmbar sind...


Und das lernt Ihr einfach so auswendig ohne Euch ber den Inhalt klar zu sein ? Sonst knntet Ihr doch nicht einfach Patientengeschichten so verleugnen, oder ?!

----------


## Szaf

^^^^

ll.....

klar doch und meine Arbeitsmittel auch....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Feuerblick

> Aber wen wunderts, wird doch dieses Forum sicherlich auch von Euren knftigen Arbeitgebern Bertelsmann und Co. gesponsert... Da braucht man natrlich kein kritisches selbststndig denkendes Personal...


Ich kann dich beruhigen: Nein... 
Aber ich bitte dich noch einmal, die Stnkereien gegen Mitglieder dieses Forums und das Forum selbst zu unterlassen. Wenn das der einzige Grund ist, aus dem du dich heute hier angemeldet hast, dann wre es nett, wenn du dir den Ausgang aus dem Forum auch heute noch suchst...

Feuerblick
MediLearn-Moderatorin

----------


## Bille11

darf ich mal fragen, was du so gegen die psychosomatische medizin hast???? schonmal ausprobiert???

----------


## Wacki

> Ich kann dich beruhigen: Nein... 
> Aber ich bitte dich noch einmal, die Stnkereien gegen Mitglieder dieses Forums und das Forum selbst zu unterlassen. Wenn das der einzige Grund ist, aus dem du dich heute hier angemeldet hast, dann wre es nett, wenn du dir den Ausgang aus dem Forum auch heute noch suchst...
> 
> Feuerblick
> MediLearn-Moderatorin


Was sind denn das hier bitte fr seltsame Forenregeln ? Hier drfen zwar Kranke verhhnt werden, aber kontroverse Beitrge, die mal ein bisschen den gngigen Mainstream hinterfragen, die sind hier wohl unerwnscht.

----------


## Wacki

Hier noch was, um den eingeschrnkten Horizont etwas zu erweitern:

http://www.anti-bertelsmann.de/2007/...heitswesen.pdf
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=2965

Und auch ber das Thema Amalgam sollte man sich nicht nur ber die Mainstream-Propagandamedien informieren oder irgendwelche vom entsprechenden Kreis verbreiteten Schriften...

----------


## THawk

Hier muss nicht jeder mainstream schreiben und auch Argumente zhlen durchaus (s. boaso weiter oben). Aber es kommt auf die Art und Weise an.

Diskussion gehrt selbstverstndlich mit zu Wissenschaft - und in der Wissenschaft sind auch recht viele Medstudenten aufgrund ihrer Doktorarbeit vertreten. Aber es gehrt auch dazu, Argumente zu bewerten. Und wenn da nichts handfestes auf den Tisch kommt (zu der Studie dieses einen Dr. ... habe ich weiter oben schonmal was geschrieben), sondern nur Verschwrungstheorien und Anfeindungen, erwartet ihr zu viel wenn ihr auf Zustimmung hofft.

Man kann einfach nicht anhand von Einzelfllen Therapieprinzipien aufstellen, die allgemeingltig sein sollen. Und letztendlich macht ihr mit der Ablehnung des psychosomatischen Ansatzes nichts anderes als ihr an uns kritisiert.


edit:
Wieso kommst du hier jetzt eigentlich die ganze Zeit mit Bertelsmann, bzw. der Bertelsmann Stiftung? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Die ganz groe Gesellschafts-Verschwrungstheorie mssen wir jetzt hier nicht unbedingt abhandeln, oder?

----------


## Szaf

Ja und was willst du uns nun damit sagen ?

Wir hier haben nichts mit deinem Freund Bertelsmann am Hut oder sonst wem, wir vertreten nur unsere Meinung. 

Ich wrde euch dringend nen Facharzt fr Psychosomatische Medizin empfehlen.   :Keks:

----------


## aisha20

frage zum ursprnglichen thema: wie kann amalgam den kieferknochen "matschig" machen?

----------


## Ulle

Heutige Studien sind in der Regel brigens so konzipiert, dass selbst die Pharmaunternehmen, die sie finanzieren, keinen Einfluss auf deren Ausgang nehmen knnen - z.B. da sie gar nicht wissen, wem sie Geld in die Tasche stecken mssten, um das Ergebnis zu beschnigen. Aber natrlich sollte man als Mediziner sich immer im klaren sein, dass es um viel Geld geht und auch viel Augenwischerei zum Spiel gehrt.

Mindestens genau so abwegig sind aber auch die Theorien von der Verschwrung der Pharmalobby. Ich wrde im Einzelfall gar nicht bestreiten wollen, dass Amalgan bei Patienten zu schwersten Komplikationen fhren kann - die hier geschilderten SNP/CNV der Gentests wrde ich nicht als durch Amalgan verursacht, sondern zusammen mit Amalgan als krankheitsverursachend deuten - aber die geringen Kosten und die gute Vertrglichkeit bei den meisten Patienten rechtfertigen den Einsatz nach wie vor. Und da drfen dann Betroffene auch ein wenig ber den eigenen Tellerrand schauen und diesen Tatbestand anerkennen.

Ich beklag auch tagtglich fehlenden gesunden Menschenverstand bei Medizinern, aber man darf von den Betroffenen wohl genauso erwarten, dass sie ihre eigenen Erfahrungen in einen Gesamtzusammenhang stellen, bevor sie Therapiekonzepte in Frage stellen.

----------


## Wacki

> Hier muss nicht jeder mainstream schreiben und auch Argumente zhlen durchaus (s. boaso weiter oben). Aber es kommt auf die Art und Weise an.
> 
> Diskussion gehrt selbstverstndlich mit zu Wissenschaft - und in der Wissenschaft sind auch recht viele Medstudenten aufgrund ihrer Doktorarbeit vertreten. Aber es gehrt auch dazu, Argumente zu bewerten. Und wenn da nichts handfestes auf den Tisch kommt (zu der Studie dieses einen Dr. ... habe ich weiter oben schonmal was geschrieben), sondern nur Verschwrungstheorien und Anfeindungen, erwartet ihr zu viel wenn ihr auf Zustimmung hofft.
> 
> Man kann einfach nicht anhand von Einzelfllen Therapieprinzipien aufstellen, die allgemeingltig sein sollen. Und letztendlich macht ihr mit der Ablehnung des psychosomatischen Ansatzes nichts anderes als ihr an uns kritisiert.
> 
> 
> edit:
> Wieso kommst du hier jetzt eigentlich die ganze Zeit mit Bertelsmann, bzw. der Bertelsmann Stiftung? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Die ganz groe Gesellschafts-Verschwrungstheorie mssen wir jetzt hier nicht unbedingt abhandeln, oder?


Das Wirken der Bertelsmann-Stiftung ist leider auch keine "Verschwrungstheorie", sondern ebenfalls bittere Realitt. Ich habe meine Abschlussarbeit in einem KKH geschrieben, wo gerade der Umbau zu so einem Krankenhauskonzern stattfindet. Ein rztehaus wird nebenan auch errichtet. Einer bernahme durch die Sana und Co. steht also eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege...

Stimmt, das Thema Bertelsmann hat nichts mehr unmittelbar mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass auch die rzte durch die zuknftigen Entwicklungen ziemlich hart zu beien haben werden...

Solange man noch studiert, sitzt man vielleicht noch im Elfenbeinturm, aber irgendwann wird man dann auch mit der Realitt konfrontriert... Und intelligente Menschen sollten eigentlich in der Lage sein rechtzeitig ber den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen...

----------


## Wacki

> frage zum ursprnglichen thema: wie kann amalgam den kieferknochen "matschig" machen?


Aisha, Du hast recht! Leider bin ich jetzt zu mde. Mal sehen, wann ich morgen oder die Tage Zeit finde.

 :schnarch...:

----------


## Bille11

dir sollte unter anderem mittlerweile mit verweildauer in diesem forum auch bewusst sein, dass hier nicht nur elfenbeinturmsitzende studierende sind, sondern auch tatschlich sich weiterbildende rzte oder fachrzte. ohne mich zu den letzteren zu zhlen empfinde ich deine anschuldigungen gerade als die extremeren. kommst einfach in dieses forum rein, ohne dich vorzustellen, pbelst herum und vertrittst eine meinung ohne diese schlssig und stichhaltig vertreten zu knnen. und wenn dir jemand etwas nicht in den kram passendes erwidert, ist dieser entweder doof, infiltriert oder ein dummer student, der eh keine ahnung hat, bzw. steckt mit irgendwelchen verschwrungen unter einer decke, die keinen interessieren. weiterhin weichst du wirklich ernstgemeinten hinweisen auf mgliche therapien aus, die du doch so dringlich suchst.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 20130505

> Stimmt, das Thema Bertelsmann hat nichts mehr unmittelbar mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass auch die rzte durch die zuknftigen Entwicklungen ziemlich hart zu beien haben werden...


Alles klar.  Das war also des Pudels Kern - h - der Sinn dieses Threads.  :hmmm...: 

 Ich hatte mich schon ber das Erwhnen von Liz Mohn,  das auch nicht in den Thread passte, gewundert.

----------


## Neuling08

> Aber als ich dann mit 36 Jahren nach einem Umzug eine einzige Plombe ungeschtzt entfernt bekam, wurde ich schwer krank!


waren bei der entfernung der letzten Plombe die sicherheitsvorkehrungen schlechter als bei den anderen?

vielleicht interessiert den ein oder anderen folgender link
http://www.symptome.ch/vbboard/amalgam/

ich denke die threaderstellerin wollte hauptschlich auf die besonderen vorsichtsmanahmen bei der entfernung einer (defekten) amalgam-fllung aufmerksam machen, die offensichtlich bei ihr unterlassen wurden.

----------


## Szaf

Hhm... ^^^^

Das mag sein....hab mich gerademal durch dieses Forum geklickt.Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das sich da eine Menge Amalgam Phobie Patienten treffen um sich gegenseitig Hochzuschaukeln....

----------


## Neuling08

aber ist doch nunmal fakt, dass die entfernung dieser amalgam-fllungen unter bestimmten bedingungen erfolgen muss. das wird doch auch niemand abstreiten, oder?

in dem verlinkten forum sind sicherlich interessante themen dabei. man kann sich ja - wie immer- ein eigenes bild davon machen.

darberhinaus bin ich der meinung, dass amalgam aufgrund der "neuen" erkenntnisse ber die auswirkungen und aufgrund der tatsache, dass es nunmal quecksilber enthlt, nicht mehr verwendet werden sollte.
die verwendung ist auch nicht damit zu rechtfertigen, dass es evtl. eine um einen tick hhere haltbarkeit, als das ebenfalls billige alternativmaterial, hat.

----------


## milz

> die verwendung ist auch nicht damit zu rechtfertigen, dass es evtl. eine um einen tick hhere haltbarkeit, als das ebenfalls billige alternativmaterial, hat.


Unter Amalgamplomben soll es auch weniger Sekundrkaries geben.

----------


## Boaso

> ich denke die threaderstellerin wollte hauptschlich auf die besonderen vorsichtsmanahmen bei der entfernung einer (defekten) amalgam-fllung aufmerksam machen, die offensichtlich bei ihr unterlassen wurden.



Genauso ist es, denn der erforderliche 3fach Schutz ist eben keine gngige Praxis.
Wenn man da Zahnrzte, alleine in meinem Umfeld, anspricht, haben diese noch nie was davon gehrt.

----------


## actin

> Unter Amalgamplomben soll es auch weniger Sekundrkaries geben.


 Dass Amalgam fr den Zahn selbst als das beste Material gilt, ist  bereits vor Jahr und Tag in diesem Thread mehrmals gesagt worden 

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=38549 

   und auch die Nachteile der anderen Materialien (Sekundrkariesrisiken, Allergierisiken bei Kunststoffen, kunsstoffhaltigen Klebern)  sind dort diskutiert worden.  

   Das besonders hohe Risiko einer Sekundrkaries  an den Rndern und unter der Fllung soll  allerdings    vor allem fr (schlecht gemachte)  Composites  ("Kunsststofffllungen")  gelten; GIZ ist keine Kunststofffllung.    

   Die Meinungen bzw.  Erfahrungen der Zahnis mit GIZ waren unterschiedlich. 
   Hennessy  hat damit  (Ketac Molar)  anscheinend keine (so) schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht:




> Ich habe mich bei Beginn meiner Praxisttigkeit gegen Amalgam entschieden. Wobei ich mich nicht als Amalgam-Gegner bezeichne. Aber so lange die Diskussion noch derart kontrovers gefhrt wird, mchte ich mir spter evtl. keine Vorwrfe machen. Ich entferne unter maximaler Absaugung mittels spezieller Hartmetallfrse und auf Wunsch unter Kofferdam und verarbeite seit Jahren Ketac Molar, das auch bei greren Defekten eine Tragedauer von mehreren Jahren aufweist.


Ich stimme Hennessys Einstellung zum Amalgamproblem   zu. Wenn ich Zahni wre, wrde ich es vermutlich auch so machen.   


   Auch die Einstellung dieses Zahnarztes zum Amalgamproblem finde ich sehr berzeugend:  

   (@Mods: Das soll keine Schleichwerbung sein. Ich kenne diese Praxis nicht; hab sie nur beim Googlen    gefunden. )




> Amalgam wird als Fllungsmaterial in unserer Praxis nicht mehr verwendet.
>    Amalgam ist nach bestehenden Richtlinien der Zahnrzte und der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen die Regelversorgung fr den Seitenzahnbereich. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen erstatten fr ihre Versicherten nur den Gegenwert einer Amalgamfllung. Das Haftungsrisiko Amalgam zu verwenden, liegt jedoch beim Zahnarzt. Aufgrund der anhaltenden Diskussion um eine potentielle Schdlichkeit sind jedoch weite Teile der Bevlkerung verunsichert. Amalgam wird deshalb in unserer Praxis nicht mehr verwendet. Viele Patienten klagen ber mannigfaltige Beschwerden wie Kopfschmerzen, Konzentrationsschwchen, Zungenbrennen, Schwindel, Sehstrungen etc.. und fhren diese Beschwerden auf Ihre Amalgamfllungen zurck. Wissenschaftlich gibt es jedoch bis heute keinen schlssigen Beweis, da diese Beschwerden, auer in den seltenen Fllen einer Allergie, auf das Quecksilber in Amalgamfllungen zurckzufhren sind. Eine Vielzahl von wissenschaftlichen Studien kommt immer wieder zu dem gleichen Ergebnis: Die Quecksilberkonzentration in Blut, Urin, Speichel sowie bestimmten Organen korreliert mit der Zahl der vorhandenen Amalgamfllungen. Das heit, je mehr Amalgamfllungen man hat, je mehr Quecksilber lt sich in Blut und Urin nachweisen. Bisher konnte allerdings bis auf vereinzelte Flle allergischer Reaktionen nicht nachgewiesen werden, da sich dadurch eine wie auch immer geartete Gesundheitsgefhrdung ergibt.[....]
> 
>    [...]Fllungen aus Glasionomerzement gewinnen aufgrund der zunehmenden Ablehnung des Amalgam durch viele Patienten eine steigende Bedeutung. Viele Patienten wnschen eine kostenlose Amalgamalternative ohne Zuzahlung. Leider gibt es bis heute aber kein preiswertes Fllungsmaterial, das in der Haltbarkeit mit Amalgam zu vergleichen ist. Fllungen aus Glasionomerzement stellen daher eine Kompromissbehandlung dar, wenn andere Materialien aus Kostengrnden nicht in Frage kommen. Nachteil der Glasionomerzementfllungen ist v.a. die mangelnde Bruchfestigkeit bei greren Fllungen. 
>    Vorteil dieses Materials:hohe Dichtigkeit bedingt durch die gute Haftung an der Zahnhartsubstanz und die Fluoridfreisetzung, die Karies am Fllungsrand verhindern kann.
>    Nachteile:
>    -Geringe Haltbarkeit max. 3-4 Jahre
>    -Strkere Abnutzung durch Kaubelastung
>    -geringere Bruchfestigkeit v.a. bei greren Fllungen[...]


 Edit.: Dass  man beim Entfernen von Amalgamfllungen bestimmte Schutzmanahmen ergreifen sollte,  ist ebenfalls bereits vor einem Jahr angesprochen worden.  Also absolut keine neuen Aspekte hier -  abgesehen von den  "Verschwrungstheorien"......

----------


## hennessy

Guten Morgen, 
ich hab mich jetzt kopfschttelnd durch den Thread gekmpft und musste das eine oder andere Mal herzlich lachen. 

Seit diese allgemeine Amalgamdiskussion losgetreten wurde, hat sich nichts gendert:
Die Gegner "argumentieren" mit selbstverstndlich absolut unabhngig und seris durchgefhrten Studien und lassen keinerlei widersprchliche Meinung zu.
Die "Schulmediziner" mssen sich fr etwas erwehren, das sie weder verursacht noch beschleunigt haben.
Business as usual.

Mal ne Frage bzw. eine berlegung an die Amalgam-Gegner, den Ernst des Inhalts zu beurteilen berlasse ich jedem selbst:

Ich habe gelernt, dass sich Quecksilber und damit auch Amalgam im Gehirn anreichert, da es zwar die Blut-Hirn-Schranke berwinden kann, aber dann verstoffwechselt wird und schon allein durch die Moleklgre keinen Weg zurck findet.
Da anscheinend von den "Ausleitern" und deren Freunden so gut wie jede Komplikation bzw. jedes Risiko in Kauf genommen wird, warum wird dann nicht auch das Gehirn ausgefrst???? Beim Kieferknochen wird es ja auch durchgefhrt.

Nchste Frage:
Warum erkennt man das "Matschigwerden" des Kieferknochens, das ja eine Osteolyse darstellt, nicht am Rntgenbild in Form einer Aufhellung?

Und noch eine:
Warum gibt es immer noch Zahnrzte?
Denn trotz tglicher Hchstbelastung durch Quecksilber scheinen sie nicht auszusterben?


Liebe Gre
hennessy 
der Zeit seines Lebens mit Amalgam zu tun hat und in seiner Praxis versucht, einen fr alle Beteiligten vertretbaren Mittelweg zu gehen.

----------


## Hypnos

> und dann kommen ein paar (eher psychosomatisch erkrankte, die ihre erkrankung einsehen mssen/sollten/knnten) und schreien nach chirurgischer hilfe, die ihnen subjektiv wirklich viel bringt - & objektiv himmelschreiender quatsch ist. nicht nur bei zahnbehandlungen so.


Sogar in der Orthopdie??? *wunder*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Boaso

Die ach so "serise Wissenschaft" ist hier wohl die "heilige Kuh", alles was davon abweicht wird sektenmig eingestuft........ist doch gerade zu lcherlich.

Was ist den die Realitt.......man solch sich hier doch nicht so zieren, wie die unbefleckte Jungfrau.

In allen Bereichen der Medizin soll Quecksilber wegen seiner Gefhrlichkeit verboten werden.
Im Mund ist es "abrakadabra" vllig ungefhrlich.....wo ist da bitteschn die Logik?

Schaut euch doch an, was in der Medizin fr Lug, Trug und Skandal herauskommen, und das wird immer nur die "Spitze des Eisbergs" sein, die eben entdeckt wurde, ohne die Sachen die im Dunkeln vertuscht bleiben.

Verzweifelte Patienten mssen vor Gericht um ihr Recht kmpfen, wenn irgendwelche Werkzeuge bei OPs vergessen wurden.
Solche Rechtsstreits ziehen sich dann ber Jahre hinaus, in der Hoffnung der Patient stirbt um so der Verantwortung zu entgehen, so hat man es brigens auch im "Bluterskandal" gehandhabt.
Da herrschen doch weder Moral und Anstand, dass man mal bereit ist Fehler zuzugeben.

Und erdreistet man sich so was offen auszusprechen, dann gehrt man zu denen mit den "Verschwrungstheorien".

Wenn in 20 oder 30 Jahren, dann der Groschen gefallen ist, und man einsieht, dass das mit dem Amalgam auch mal wieder eine groe Irrlehre war, dann wird das den Professoren und Wissenschaftlern eben auch wieder nachgeplappert.

Beispiel zur ach so "unabhnigen und serisen Wissenschaft".

http://www.klemperer.com/tabak/2005-12spiegel.pdf

http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://w...821/index.html

Ich denke gerade im Fall Amalgam, hat die Wissenschaft eine Menge "Dreck am Stecken", sonst wrde man nicht so einen Aufwand der Vertuschung betreiben.

----------


## Boaso

> Nchste Frage:
> Warum erkennt man das "Matschigwerden" des Kieferknochens, das ja eine Osteolyse darstellt, nicht am Rntgenbild in Form einer Aufhellung?


Was man nicht gelernt hat, sieht man auch nicht.
Und ich denke die meisten Zahnrzte wollen es ja auch nicht sehen.

Dann wrde ich mir bei Gelegenheit zum Vergleich mal eine DVT Aufnahme ansehen.....oh Mann, da wrden euch die Augen berlaufen, was man da so alles sehen kann.

Warum ist das Internet eigentlich voll von Zahnrzten die eine Entgiftung und Amalgamsanierung anbieten?

Sind das alle schwarze Schafe in eurer Stndeorganisation.......bse, bse Buben......denen msste man doch mal auf die Finger klopfen?

----------


## hennessy

warum, sehr geehrte fanatische Boaso, sollen hier nur die "schulmedizinischen" Beitrge kritisch hinterfragt werden, jedoch nicht diejenigen, die Dir gerade fr Deine Argumentation passen?
Und wenn Deine uerungen nicht sektenmig eingestuft werden sollen, dann bitte verhalte Dich doch nicht dementsprechend. Du wirst feststellen, dass wir gerne fr eine vernnftige Diskussion zu haben sind.

----------


## hennessy

> Was man nicht gelernt hat, sieht man auch nicht.
> Und ich denke die meisten Zahnrzte wollen es ja auch nicht sehen.
> ......


Also bitte bleib mal sachlich. Ich habe sehr wohl gelernt, eine Rntgenaufnahme zu befunden. Genauso DVT.
Aber wenn ich keinerlei Anzeichen einer Osteolyse sehe, dann werde ich in Gottes Namen auch keine rein interpretieren. So einfach ist das. 
Genauso einfach wie Dein Versuch, die Kompetenz aller Zahnrzte, die nicht Deiner Meinung sind, zu diskreditieren.

----------


## Hypnos

> Heutige Studien sind in der Regel brigens so konzipiert, dass selbst die Pharmaunternehmen, die sie finanzieren, keinen Einfluss auf deren Ausgang nehmen knnen - z.B. da sie gar nicht wissen, wem sie Geld in die Tasche stecken mssten, um das Ergebnis zu beschnigen. Aber natrlich sollte man als Mediziner sich immer im klaren sein, dass es um viel Geld geht und auch viel Augenwischerei zum Spiel gehrt.


Das stimmt ja nun mal so berhaupt gar nicht... Wir wrden uns ja im Olymp des IQWiG befinden, wenn alle Studien unabhngig von Ihrem Ausgang, finanziert, publiziert und entsprechend auch beachtet werden wrden.
Das beste Beispiel hierfr ist die damals durchgefhrte Surviving Sepsis Campaign, wo Lilly gezielt Einflu auf die Erstellung der Sepsis-Leitlinien genommen hat, um so den Hype um Xigris zu untersttzen. 
http://www.aerzteblatt-student.de/doc.asp?docid=104156
Abgesehen davon berlegen sich die Pharmaunternehmen sehr genau, welches Studiendesign sie whlen, um die fr sie positivsten Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Ein gutes Beispiel, wo das eben NICHT funktioniert hat, ist die "Novo-Seven-Studie" vom dnischen Pharmariesen Novo Nordisc, wo man nach der Investition von ca. 70 (!) Millionen Euro die Studie abbrechen musste, weil man einsehen musste, da die Mortalitt bei traumatischen Blutungen nicht so hoch ist, wie vorher eingstuft, und sich somit kein Einsatzspektrum fr Novo-Seven (hnlich sau-teuer wie Xigris) ergab.
Alles in Allem mu man sagen: es gilt auch bei den Durchfhrungen von klinischen Studien nach wie vor die alte Weisheit: wess Brot ich ess, dess Lied ich sing. 
Und kritisches Hinterfragen ist nach wie vor essentiell.
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Hypnos

edit:

gerade gefunden:
http://www.iqwig.de/download/N05-02_...nbezahnung.pdf

Ein sehr lesenswerter Bericht des IQWiG ber verschiedene Studien, welche ich mit der Frage nach Haltbarkeit von Zahnbehandlung und -ersatz beschftigt. Auffllig: nur eine einzige Studie war ohne Fehler, 3 mit leichten, 5 dagegen mit groben Fehlern. Soviel zur Aussagekraft :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Boaso

> Und noch eine:
> Warum gibt es immer noch Zahnrzte?
> Denn trotz tglicher Hchstbelastung durch Quecksilber scheinen sie nicht auszusterben?
> 
> 
> Liebe Gre
> hennessy
> der Zeit seines Lebens mit Amalgam zu tun hat und in seiner Praxis versucht, einen fr alle Beteiligten vertretbaren Mittelweg zu gehen.



Fragt sich halt wie lange noch?
Dann sei dem lieben Gott dankbar wenn deine genetische Disposition o.k. ist,
und verhhne nicht Menschen, die damit nicht gesegnet sind.

Hast Du dich eigentlich schon mal gefragt, warum es Berufskrankheiten gibt?
Warum es MAK oder BAT Werte berhaupt gibt, wenn Gifte nicht krank machen knnen?
Dann sollte man Berufskranke doch wohl lieber zum Psychologen schicken, und die pathologische Nierenschden und Leberschden mit einer Entspannungsbung heilen.

http://oem.bmj.com/cgi/content/extract/59/5/285

http://www.occup-med.com/content/3/1/10

----------


## hennessy

> Fragt sich halt wie lange noch?
> Dann sei dem lieben Gott dankbar wenn deine genetische Disposition o.k. ist,
> und verhhne nicht Menschen, die damit nicht gesegnet sind.
> 
> Hast Du dich eigentlich schon mal gefragt, warum es Berufskrankheiten gibt?
> Warum es MAK oder BAT Werte berhaupt gibt, wenn Gifte nicht krank machen knnen?
> Dann sollte man Berufskranke doch wohl lieber zum Psychologen schicken, und die pathologische Nierenschden und Leberschden mit einer Entspannungsbung heilen.
> 
> http://oem.bmj.com/cgi/content/extract/59/5/285
> ...


Gegenfrage:
Kennst Du auer schwarz und wei auch noch was anderes?

Und noch eine Bitte: Kannst Du mir bitte den Sachverhalt erklren, wenn ich keinerlei Osteolysezeichen erkenne, wie sich dieser Befund mit der von Dir angegebenen These eines Matschigwerdens des Kieferknochens in Zusammenhang bringen lt?

----------


## Boaso

> warum, sehr geehrte fanatische Boaso, sollen hier nur die "schulmedizinischen" Beitrge kritisch hinterfragt werden, jedoch nicht diejenigen, die Dir gerade fr Deine Argumentation passen?
> Und wenn Deine uerungen nicht sektenmig eingestuft werden sollen, dann bitte verhalte Dich doch nicht dementsprechend. Du wirst feststellen, dass wir gerne fr eine vernnftige Diskussion zu haben sind.



Warum , sehr geehrter Zahnarzt, darf man nicht kritisch hinterfragen.
Meine Argumente werden doch genauso negiert.
Dann unterlasse bitte solche Unverschmtheiten, ich sollte mir das Hirn ausfrsen lassen. Ist eine Verarschung des Patienten bei Medizinern so blich?

Ich habe meine Beschwerden nach dem Entfernen von Amalgam geschildert.
Ich hatte ja nie im Leben Amalgam in Verdacht.
Aber warum wurde ich ausrechnet nach diesem Entfernen so krank.

Ich knnte es Dir jetzt lange und breit erklren, aber dazu habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr, weil hier doch alles in den Dreck gezogen wird.
Wenn es dich wirklich interessiert kannst Du ja einen Kollegen aus der Umweltmedizin fragen.

----------


## holtman

> Dann unterlasse bitte solche Unverschmtheiten, ich sollte mir das Hirn ausfrsen lassen.


was war daran denn bitte unverschmt? die frage, warum offensichtlich belastetes gewebe des kieferknochens entfernt wird, nicht aber das ebenso betroffene gewebe des hirnes sollte doch erlaubt sein, ohne dass du dich gleich ans bein gepinkelt fhlst - findest du nicht auch? kann es sein, dass du so 'n bisschen drauf stehst, vermeintlich von allen 'verhhnt' zu werden?

----------


## rate mal

> Und erdreistet man sich so was offen auszusprechen, dann gehrt man zu denen mit den "Verschwrungstheorien".


 Hallo Boaso,  mit "Verschwrungstheorien" sind wohl nicht Deine uerungen ber  Amalgam gemeint, sondern eher einige  Passagen aus Wackis Beitrgen [1], die mit dem Threadtitel "Amalgamenfernung   unter Dreifachschutz"  nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun haben.  Die erinnern jedenfalls mich eher an das, was ein Zahnarzt dort  unter "Cosa nostra"   (unter Hlfte der Seite) gesagt bzw. geschrieben  hat:   Klick  




  [1]



> Naja, Euch wird das Lachen auch noch vergehen! Denn Geld ist in dem Job heute auch keins mehr zu machen! Hchstens vielleicht im Ausland, oder als Mediziner, der nicht nur nach Schema F therapiert, sondern wirklich was drauf hat! Die kriegen dann die ganzen Privatpatienten und der Rest wird zuknftig eh von Fresenius/Helios, Asklepios, Sana und Rhn "versklavt". 
> 
>   -----------------------
>   Aber wen wunderts, wird doch dieses Forum sicherlich auch von Euren knftigen Arbeitgebern Bertelsmann und Co. gesponsert... Da braucht man natrlich kein kritisches selbststndig denkendes Personal...
> 
>   ----------
>   Hier noch was, um den eingeschrnkten Horizont etwas zu erweitern:
> 
> http://www.anti-bertelsmann.de/2007...dheitswesen.pdf
> ...

----------


## mc300

> Was man nicht gelernt hat, sieht man auch nicht.
> Und ich denke die meisten Zahnrzte wollen es ja auch nicht sehen.


Ohja das hab ich gestern hinter einem ihrer Links gesehen. Da wird einfach berall auf dem OPG Eiter drangeschrieben und schon ist der Befund fertig. Wahnsinn wie leicht glubige Jnger zufriedenzustellen sind solange es nicht mit ihrer Ersatzreligion kollidiert.




> Dann wrde ich mir bei Gelegenheit zum Vergleich mal eine DVT Aufnahme ansehen.....oh Mann, da wrden euch die Augen berlaufen, was man da so alles sehen kann.


Ne DVT Aufnahme? Haben sie ne Ahnung was eine DVT Aufnahme fr eine Strahlenexposition ist im Vergleich zu nem OPG? Haben sie denn gar keine Angst vor den vielen fiesen Atomstrahlen? Schonmal was von stochastischen Strahlenschden gehrt? Ich frage mich ob "matschiger Kiefer" eine rechtfertigende Indikation ist. Ich tippe mal auf nein.




> Warum ist das Internet eigentlich voll von Zahnrzten die eine Entgiftung und Amalgamsanierung anbieten?
> Sind das alle schwarze Schafe in eurer Stndeorganisation.......bse, bse Buben......denen msste man doch mal auf die Finger klopfen?


Also zum einen ist das Internet seit seinen Anfngen voller Deppen - das bloe Vorhandensein von solchen Angeboten im Netz rechtfertigt nicht - oder ist aus diesem Grunde nun auch Satanismus, Kannibalismus und Pdophilie anzuerkennen?! Und zum anderen ist es das Paradies fr Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfnger. 
Im brigen ganz meine Meinung. Wer dieses Knochenausfrsen etc betreibt sollte dringend die Zulassung verlieren. Das ist Verarsche unbedarfter Patienten mit toll klingenden Fachausdrcken um mit beeindruckend blutiger Krperverletzung ordentlich Geld scheffeln zu knnen. 


Und um noch auf ihr bestes "Argument" zu antworten, nmlich warum die Metzgerbehandlung bei ihnen heilsam war:
Psychosomatische Schmerzen zu haben bedeutet nicht da die Schmerzen eingebildet wren - sie sind real, ganz klar, haben aber keinen organischen Ursprung sondern einen seelischen. Wenn dann ein Arzt mit so einem beeindruckenden Titel (Umweltmediziner o..) kommt und dem psychosom. Kranken beeindruckend erzhlt woran es bei ihm liegen wird (Amalgam) und mit was fr einer unglaublich aufwendigen, blutigen, schwierigen und fachlich umstrittenen (wir sind was besonderes!) Behandlung das in den Griff zu kriegen sei - dann fhlt sich der Kranke ernstgenommen, hat endlich sein Defizit an Aufmerksamkeit und Wichtigkeit kompensiert bekommen und so wirkt dann eine solche Behandlung tatschlich. 
Dieselbe Wirkung, nur unblutig und besser weil die Wurzel des seelischen Schmerzes anpackend, htte eine psychosomatische Behandlung gehabt. Nur hlter Patient dies leider fr die "Klapse" - womit es nun absolut gar nichts zu tun hat. So werden die Schmerzen womglich wiederkommen, denn der Grund in der Seele des Patienten ist ja nie angegangen worden.
Im brigen sind Ausdrcke wie "rzteodyssee" und die sehr emotionalen Beschreibungen ihres Schmerzes ein guter Fingerzeig in Richtung Psychosomatik. Ein organisch Kranker hat keine emotionale Beziehung zu seinen Schmerzen.

----------


## Boaso

Hallo rate mal, so abwegig ist das Geschriebene von Wasti doch gar nicht.

Bei den Stiftungen ist auch nicht alles Gold was glnzt.

http://www.boell-rlp.de/Thema/Lobbylang071122WF.pdf

----------


## hennessy

> ...
> Dann unterlasse bitte solche Unverschmtheiten, ich sollte mir das Hirn ausfrsen lassen. Ist eine Verarschung des Patienten bei Medizinern so blich?


Wenn Du mich zitierst, dann bitte richtig! 
Ich habe Dir nicht gesagt, Du sollst Dir das Hirn ausfrsen lassen, sondern ich habe eine Frage gestellt aus einem Umstand heraus, der mir logisch und konsequent weiter gedacht erschien. Auerdem habe ich die Beurteilung der Ernsthaftigkeit meiner Frage jedem selbst anheim gestellt. Daraus eine Unverschmtheit abzuleiten, zeigt eigentlich nur die Dnnhutigkeit Deiner Argumentationsweise. Und wenn Dir die Vorgehensweise hier nicht gefllt, dann lass uns doch einfach alleine in unserer vermeintlichen "Unwissenheit" oder was auch immer und spiel Dich bitte nicht als Missionarin auf.

----------


## rate mal

> Hallo rate mal, so abwegig ist das Geschriebene von Wasti doch gar nicht.[...........]


Hallo Boaso, auch zu diesem Thema gibt es hier  - genauso wie zur Amalgamproblematik -  bereits einen seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr langen Thread:  

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=41423

----------


## Boaso

@mc300,




> Im brigen sind Ausdrcke wie "rzteodyssee" und die sehr emotionalen Beschreibungen ihres Schmerzes ein guter Fingerzeig in Richtung Psychosomatik. Ein organisch Kranker hat keine emotionale Beziehung zu seinen Schmerzen.


Krebskranke und andere Erkrankte haben also keine emotionale Beziehung zu ihren Schmerzen?

Du qualifizierst dich mit so einer Aussage selbst.

Warum rennen den so viele Patienten zu diesen "Neppern und Schleppern".
Wenn die serisen Behandlungen so optimal und heilsam wren, bruchte man das doch gar nicht.

----------


## Hypnos

Mods!

Hier kommt nix Spannendes mehr - Bitte um Schlieung.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Hypnos

> Wenn die serisen Behandlungen so optimal und heilsam wren, bruchte man das doch gar nicht.


Weil auch serise Behandlungen SORGFLTIG durgefhrt werden mssen. Und Schmerztherapie, darber sind sich alle Fachgesellschaften einig, steckt hier in Deutschland, genau wie die Palliativmedizin, noch in ihren Kinderschuhen.


edit: kam doch noch was Spannendes (mein Beitrag :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## rate mal

> Mods!
> 
>  Hier kommt nix Spannendes mehr - Bitte um Schlieung.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## hennessy

> @mc300,
> 
> 
> 
> Krebskranke und andere Erkrankte haben also keine emotionale Beziehung zu ihren Schmerzen?
> 
> Du qualifizierst dich mit so einer Aussage selbst.
> 
> Warum rennen den so viele Patienten zu diesen "Neppern und Schleppern".
> Wenn die serisen Behandlungen so optimal und heilsam wren, bruchte man das doch gar nicht.


Krebskranke und andere Erkrankte in Verbindung zu optimalen und heilsamen Behandlungen zu setzen ist meiner Meinung nach etwas sehr global. Ein wenig mehr Differenzierung htte ich schon erwartet.

----------


## mc300

> Krebskranke und andere Erkrankte haben also keine emotionale Beziehung zu ihren Schmerzen?


Nein, nicht in dem Sinne den ich meinte und den du absichtlich miverstehen willst.




> Du qualifizierst dich mit so einer Aussage selbst.


Vielen Dank ich tue mein bestes ernsthaft zu bleiben bei dem Thema - leider disqualifizierst du dich auf der anderen Seite fortlaufend.




> Warum rennen den so viele Patienten zu diesen "Neppern und Schleppern".
> Wenn die serisen Behandlungen so optimal und heilsam wren, bruchte man das doch gar nicht.


Weil Patienten mit psychosomatischen Schmerzen nicht in die "Klapse" (sic!) wollen und nicht fr verrckt gehalten werden wollen - was ja auch niemand tut, aber auch hier ist die Autosuggestion wieder strker und man macht lieber eine sog. rzteOdyssee und lt sich Kiefer ausfrsen, schluckt Chelatoren zum Ausschwemmen oder macht sonstigen gefhrlichen Unsinn.

----------


## holtman

> Du qualifizierst dich mit so einer Aussage selbst.


fr mich das zitat des tages. ich bin auch fr's dichtmachen.

----------


## Boaso

Und meinen Laborbefund mit ber 1000 Mikrogramm Quecksilber in Kieferknochen bilde ich mir wohl nur ein, das Quecksilber verschwindet ja auf wundersame Weise mit den Entspannungsbungen?

Dann sagt mir doch mal einer von euch Superschlauen wo das herkommt.
Mein ihr jemand ohne Amalgamfllungen htte auch soviel Quecksilber im Kieferknochen, da ist die Wissenschaft natrlich nicht daran interessiert so was zu untersuchen.
Sogar die Mnchner Studie belegt, dass Quecksilber in Blut und Urin mit der Anzahl der Amalgamfllungen korreliert.
Und im brigen sagt die Mnchner Studie so gut wie nichts aus, nach 12 Jahren Forschung knnen sie lediglich sagen, dass nicht abschlieend gesagt werden kann, wie gefhrlich Amalgam nun ist.

Ich bin wirklich dankbar fr die wenigen rzte die ber den Tellerrand hinausblicken.
Mir tut nur die Patienten leid, die an solche Ignoranten geraten denen der Menschen wirklich total egal ist.

Wenn eine Studie belegen wrde Radioaktivitt oder Arsen ist harmlos und die Erde ist eine Scheibe wrdet ihr es auch noch glauben.

----------


## Hypnos

Vielleicht knnen wir noch retrograd eine Abstimmung fr's Schlieen einfliessen lassen?


1)   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

wer noch?

----------


## Hypnos

> Wenn eine Studie belegen wrde Radioaktivitt oder Arsen ist harmlos und die Erde ist eine Scheibe wrdet ihr es auch noch glauben.


Nur: das wird sie nicht knnen - zumindest keine gute Studie :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Neuling08

> Ich bin eigentlich sehr ber die flapsige Art von Angehenden Medizinern erschrocken.
> Ich wurde durch Amalgam sehr krank und kann nicht verstehen, dass hier ohne sich zu informieren, so leichtfertig solche Aussagen gemacht werden.
> 
> Ob und wie sehr jemand krank wird hngt von vielen Faktoren ab, wie genetische Disposition, individuelles Entgiftungssystem, wie GST, Cytochrome usw.
> 
> Wenn angehende Zahnmediziner ihren hippokratischen Eid ernst nehmen wollen, sollten Sie sich einmal bei Amalgamselbsthilfegruppen erkunden, was Menschen durch Amalgam erleiden mssen.
> 
> Ich mchte gerne auf die Frage von aisha20 eingehen und einige meiner schlimmsten Beschwerden schildern.
> Vielleicht ist hier doch mancher bereit etwas mehr darber nachzudenken.
> ...


stellt es nicht eine ferndiagnose dar, nach diesem beitrag von psychosomatik zu reden, wie es gleich am anfang passiert ist. 
und sollte man ferndiagnosen nicht unterlassen?!

eine frage im ausgangsbeitrag war auch, ob in der uni das was beachtet werden muss, gelehrt wird.
die erste antwort darauf lsst ja leider etwas anderes vermuten.

----------


## holtman

> 1)


2)   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Meuli

> Nur: das wird sie nicht knnen - zumindest keine gute Studie


Och, man muss doch nur genug dafr zahlen, dann wird die Studie auch das entsprechend belegen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Boaso

schlieen - sagt doch schon alles........weg damit "Vogel-Strau-Politik".

----------


## Doctse

So, jetzt reicht's. Da es hier immer kleingeistiger wird, kommt jetzt ein Schlsschen dran.

Doctse
Moderation ML-Foren

----------

